# Bundesweite Demos gegen Internet-Sperren



## Larmina (18. Juni 2009)

Wer gelegentlich mal heise liest hats wohl schon erfahren.
Das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von Kinderpornographie wurde am heutigen Donnerstag verabschiedet.
Wenn ihr jetzt denkt: Wasn das fürne pädophile Perverse, die ist für Kinderporno???
dann muss ich euch enttäuschen.
Ich bin keinesfalls für Kinderporno, aber ich bin gegen die Maßnahmen, die von der Ursula von der Leyen vorgeschlagen wurden.
Demnach bekommt das BKA das Recht Webseiten über das DNS zu SPERREN, die kinderpornographischen Inhalt zeigen.

Ein Beispiel:
Herr Mustermann hat ne Webseite bei home.arcor.de.
Der verbreitet jedoch kinderpornographische Inhalte, worauf das BKA aufmerksam wird.
Jetzt geht das BKA her und SPERRT die komplette Domain "home.arcor.de" und somit auch alle anderen unschuldigen Webseiten unter home.arcor.de.

Das ist aber nicht das Hauptproblem.
Es wird zwar noch von der CDU/CSU felsenfest behauptet, dass nur Webseiten mit kinderpornographischen Inhalt gesperrt werden sollen.
Da aber nun der erste Grundbaustein für die Zensur in Deutschland geschaffen ist, ist es absehbar, dass die Sperren auf andere Themengebiete ausgeweitet werden.
So Max Stadler von der FDP:
"Die Diskussion um die Ausweitung der Blockaden sei absehbar wie das Amen in der Kirche."

Es wurde bereits darüber diskutiert diese Sperren auf die sogenannten "Killerspiele" auszuweiten, was aber Gott sei dank abgelehnt worden ist..

Übermorgen am Samstag plant die Piratenpartei eine bundesweite Demonstration gegen die Zensur in Deutschland.

Heise Artikel:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Bundestag-v.../meldung/140746

Interessant ist auch noch dieser Artikel:
http://www.heise.de/ct/Warum-die-geplante-.../artikel/138426

Demonstration:
http://www.loeschenstattsperren.de/

Ich werd in Stuttgart dabei sein, also erzählt euren Freunden, Bekannten, Geschäftskollegen davon, zieht sie auf die Demo und stoppt die Zensur!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Bin in Berlin dabei.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Juni 2009)

Frankfurt dabei natärlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (19. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann leider auf keine Demo, da mein Bruder Geburtstag feiert, sonst wär ich auf jeden Fall auf einer.


----------



## Larmina (19. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kann leider auf keine Demo, da mein Bruder Geburtstag feiert, sonst wär ich auf jeden Fall auf einer.


Nimm ihn doch einfach mit zusammen mit der kompletten Party je mehr Leute desto besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. Juni 2009)

Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?

Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.



Wohl nicht richtig gerafft oder? Gegen Zensur ist NICHT Gleich Für Kinderpornographie.

Das Motto lautet Löschen Statt Sperren


----------



## Benrok (19. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nimm ihn doch einfach mit zusammen mit der kompletten Party je mehr Leute desto besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, der ist 10 Jahre jünger als ich.
Ich glaub der interessiert sich mit 12 nicht so dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.


Das Problem ist: Diese Sperren sind mit minimal technischem Sachverstand zu umgehen (Ich sag nur "über einen Proxy surfen")
2. Geht der großteil dieses Schweinkrams über direkte Peer to Peer Netzwerke (Limewire, Torrent usw) oder Chatprogramme (ICQ, Skype, MSN usw)
3. Hilft es garnichts das zu zensieren. Denn es verhindert nicht, dass mehr Mädchen vergewaltigt werden und auf der Seite hochgeladen. 
4. Ist mir noch NIE ein "Klick mich ich bin ein Kinderporno" link untergekommen. Bisher habe ich nur normale Werbung oder "klick mich ich bin ein erwachsener Porno" gesehen. Also suchen die Leute die Kinderpornos sehen wollen auch gezielt danach und können eben solche Sperren umgehen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.



Du hast Dich eindeutig nicht ordentlich informiert.

Die Internetzensur hilft keinen kleinen Kindern. Sie macht es lediglich schwerer, auf solche Seiten zu kommen. Ein paar Klicks mehr und die Pädophilen kommen wieder auf die Seiten rauf.

"Wie ein Regenschirm im Meer." - Das Wasser ist noch da. Was würdest du jetzt tun, um unter den Regenschirm zu kommen?


----------



## Ogil (19. Juni 2009)

Richtig. Weggucken ist keine Loesung. Und was anderes als ein schoenes Paar Scheuklappen ist dieses Gesetz leider nicht. Dafuer eroeffnet es aber Moeglichkeiten der Zensur, die sicher schon bald nix mehr mit Kinderpornos zu tun haben. 

Ausserdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die geplante Umsetzung ja nicht nur einfach blockt, sondern auch Zugriffe registriert und entsprechend weiterleitet. Praktisch, wenn man direkt weiss wer sich die Seiten "unbequemer" Nicht-Regierungsparteien anschaut und man somit den Systemfeind von Morgen schon direkt im Jetzt mundtot machen kann. Ich sag nur "Kommunistenhatz und Berufsverbot...". Mahlzeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

hmm für münchen steht noch kein datum fest aber da werd ich hingehn wenns passt


----------



## Naarg (19. Juni 2009)

Auch ist ein Problem, dass eine Kontrollstruktur für das Internet aufgebaut wird. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man die Kinderpornosperre auch zum Blocken von Killerspielen und freier Meinung verwendet. 
Entsprechende Andeutungen haben schon mehrere Politiker gemacht zB Dr Wifelspütz von SPD. 

Allerdings denke ich, dass das Verfassungsgericht dieses Gesetz eh Kippen wird.


----------



## Raethor (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm... da war ich eigtl. zum fortsetzen der Leberzirrhose verabredet, aber ds kann man ja auch später nachholen und zur Demo gehen :]

Mal sehen ob ich die Kollegen davon überzeugen kann ^^

mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich, dass das Verfassungsgericht dieses Gesetz eh Kippen wird.


das können wir alle nur hoffen weil sonst haben wir kleinchina alle türen geöffnet


----------



## -Therion- (19. Juni 2009)

Und es beginnt...

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/in...aid_409485.html


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

logisch dass das kommen musste. dass es so schnell geht, hätt ich nicht erwartet.

ich hoffe auch aufs BVerfG. 


es gab auch schon politiker die rechte seiten im internet verbieten wollten ... von da an geht es dann recht schnell, bis alle politisch andersdenkende im netz gesperrt werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

Das ist wohl eine der schwärzesten Stunden Deutschlands seit vielen Jahren


----------



## Madrake (19. Juni 2009)

ich sage nur dazu zu solch einer Internetzensur -> siehe China, oder nun auch Iran, oder andren Ländern. Und dazu noch ein Auszug aus den Menschenrechtserklärungen - ja Deutschland hat das auch unterschrieben, sowie andre UN Mitglieder.

Artikel 19
Jeder hat das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung; dieses Recht schließt die Freiheit ein, Meinungen ungehindert anzuhängen sowie über Medien jeder Art und ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen Informationen und Gedankengut zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten.

Das gleiche nochmal in englischer Fassung.	

Article 19
Everyone has the right to freedom of opinion and expression; this right includes freedom to hold opinions without interference and to seek, receive and impart information and ideas through any media and regardless of frontiers.


Stellt sich nun die Frage welches Gesetz jetzt welchem obliegt. Normalerweise gehen Menschenrechte weiterhin vor, und danach kommen die Bedürfnisse einzelner Staaten. Auch wenn es um Kinderpornografie geht, sehen die Staatsoberhäupter das wohl nur als Vorwand, für wohl weitere Zensuren. Wie damals im Dritten Reich als BBC und Co. zensiert wurden.

Wir leben in einem freien Staat in einer freien demokratischen Republik, die Zensuren braucht? In welchem Jahrhundert leben wir.
Warum wird die eigene Meinung zensiert? Warum wird der freie Zugang zu Medien zensiert? 

Achja wie schon angedeutet kann man solche sperren umgehen. Entweder über Proxysurfer gehen, über Peer-to-Peer ICQ MSN, deren Surfer nicht auf Staatsboden von Deutschland steht.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht zensieren sondern die Firma, die solche Werbungen, Werbebanner, unterstützen oder anbringen lassen, verklagen. Nicht die Leute die evtl. daraufklicken. Sperren kann man vieles. Gesperrte Seiten kann man mit einem gewissen Know-How trotzdem Aufrufen, solange diese noch online sind.

Desweiteren ist mir noch nie ein Banner mit kinderpornografischem Inhalt aufgefallen.

mfg Madrake


btw. der Überwachungsstaat den schon Schäuble wollte lässt grüßen.


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Faszinierend, wie "ihr" jetzt auf die Barrikaden rennt,
im Vorfeld jedoch keiner auch nur einen Ton gesagt oder auf die Online-Petition aufmerksam gemacht hat!

Erst als das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war...

Und jetzt will (laut Focus!) "die CDU" "Killerspielseiten" verbieten.
Ich kann im Moment nicht einschätzen wer hier in welchem Maße einseitig berichtet. Bin aber fasziniert, wie Gruppierungen die bei anderen Themenzusammenhängen verurteilt werden jetzt, wo's einem in den Kram passt, fleissig zitiert und zum eigenen ideologischen Unterbau verwendet werden. Manipulation vom feinsten.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

keiner ein ton gesagt??

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=petition

thread vom 04.05.2009


muss mich aber auch noch korrigieren. der unser aller präsident kann vor dem BVerfG das gesetz kippen, indem er es nicht unterschreibt.


und noch was zum gestrigen abend der parlamentarier:

http://www.welt.de/politik/article3945373/...ungswidrig.html



hab ich auch noch nicht gewusst, dass die reden und argumente im vorfeld geschrieben und dann nur abgeheftet werden. wir leben schon in nem demokratischen staat.


----------



## -Therion- (19. Juni 2009)

Nächstes Mal schreib ich meinem Arbeitgeber nen Brief in dem ich alle meine Tätigkeiten die für den Tag vorgesehen waren beschrieben werden. Dann kann ich zuhaus bleiben.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

ich habe auch mehrmals auf die petition hingewiesen und den link mitsamt banner in meine signatur gepackt um damti auch drauf hinzuweisen


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe auch mehrmals auf die petition hingewiesen und den link mitsamt banner in meine signatur gepackt um damti auch drauf hinzuweisen


Daumen hoch! - keine Frage.
Das war wohl alles vor meiner Zeit im buffed Forum.
Ich wollt mich jetzt auch gar nicht auf die Petition versteifen - danke fürs herausreissen aus dem Gesamtpost.

Die wiederum lief ja bis Dienstag noch... Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Grundsätzlich halte ich ein politisches Engagement in dieser Sache für ein sinnvolles pädagogisches Projekt. 

Das bedeutet dann allerdings mehr als vermummt Steine zu werfen und Autos anzuzünden.
Es geht schon in die Richtung als einzelner eine Signatur einzublenden, aber die dürfen dann nicht nach einen kurzen Zeitraum vor Ablauf wieder irgendwelchen Tittenmäusen aus Zeichentrickserien weichen. ;-P
Und es bedeutet mehr als irgendwelche schlecht recherchierten Boulevardblätter oder wikipedia-Artikel zu verlinken. Zurücklehnen und hoffen, "jemand", wieder ein allmächtiges Staatsoberhaupt... typisch deutsch *hust*... wird es schon richten liest sich lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (19. Juni 2009)

Erik Satie sagte einmal:



> Mit dem ersten Glied ist die Kette geschmiedet. Wenn die erste Rede zensiert, der erste Gedanke verboten, die erste Freiheit verweigert wird, dann sind wir alle unwiderruflich gefesselt.



Gerade in Bezug auf das BKA, noch folgendes Zitat von Juvenal:



> Quis custodiet custodes? dt. Wer bewacht die Wächter?



Leider ist bei mir im Umkreis von 200km keine Demo, ich bin in Gedanken bei Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juni 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Artikel 19
> Jeder hat das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung; dieses Recht schließt die Freiheit ein, Meinungen ungehindert anzuhängen sowie über Medien jeder Art und ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen Informationen und Gedankengut zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten.



Das hast Du aber schön rausgefunden - nur was hat das bitte hier mit dem Thema zu tun - NIX.
Denn wo die angesprochenen Sachen auftauchen hat das nun nix mehr mit grenzenloser Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.

Die hört nämlich dann auf, wenn andere dadurch beeinfluss - ja gar geschädigt werden.
Dazu gehören nunmal Kinderpornographie, Rechte Seiten ....

Und von diesem Stunkmachen über das noch nichtmal verabschiedete Gesetz halte ich auch nix.
Ich selber finde es gut, daß endlich mal überhaupt die ersten Ansätze dazu da sind.
Und wer hier so klugscheisst, daß man trotz Sperrung per Proxy etc. auf die gesperrten Seiten zugreifen kann ...
wenn diese Seite gesperrt sind, dann sind sind sie es komplett und nicht per Hintertür erreichbar.
Sowas wurde schon mit vielen anderen Seiten die ganzen Jahre praktiziert.
Daß das nun ausgeweitet wird - wurde mal Zeit.

Und daß man die Betreiber, auf der solche Seiten existieren mit ranzieht - ist ebenfalls super.
Wenn z.B. Arcor eben solche Seiten auf ihrem Server duldet - ohne sie auch zu überwachen - kann es nur recht sein -
daß Arcor dann auch die Konsequenzen spürt!

Bei diesem Gesetz geht es auch noch nicht mal um den ganzen Emule etc. Kram.
Das ist noch ein ganz anderes Kapitel.

Zu den Killerspielen kann ich nur sagen, das sie teilweise schon fragwürdig sind -
und es auch da paar Maßnahmen geben sollte.
Allerdings finde ich, daß nicht jedes Spiel, was bei bestimmten Leuten negativ aufstößt - gleich ein Killerspiel ist.

Nur gleich ne Hetze gegen ein nichtmal verabschiedetes Gesetz, 
da es noch in Entwicklung ist, zu machen finde ich auch ganz schön daneben.

Aber wer weiß, warum gerade jetzt sich Leute gegen so etwas wehren.
Haben sie Angst, nicht mehr grenzenlos weitersurfen zu können?
Sind es gerade die Leute, die es betreffen wird?

Wenn ich schon den namen Piratenpartei höre - fangen bei mir diesbezüglich schon Gedanken an ....


ps. Und so mancher einer hier, weiß doch evtl. noch nichtmal, was wirklich Zensur/Diktatur heißt -
und wenn, dann nur aus der therorie heraus.


greetz


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Leider ist bei mir im Umkreis von 200km keine Demo, ich bin in Gedanken bei Euch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*mundzuhalt* Bwhhhh.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der eine muss zum Kinnergeburtstach, der andere wohnt zu weit weg...
Ich seh schon, mit welchem Enthusiasmus sich "der Widerstand" regt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Nichtsdestotrotz muß auch erwähnt werden, dass das Telemediengesetz nicht angerührt wurde und das BKA auch nicht mehr in hegemonistischer Weise über die Sperrlisten verfügen kann. Ebensowenig werden die Daten von Usern, die mit einem STOP-Schild konfrontiert werden, gespeichert und für etwaige Strafverfolgung bereit gestellt.  Am Grundproblem der Internetzensur ändert das leider nichts. Wie schon erwähnt, eine kurze Recherche bei Google und DNS Sperren lassen sich leicht umgehen.

Das System der Scheuklappen kann keine Lösung sein, Seiten so einfach zu löschen ist aber im staaten- und grenzenlosen Internet sehr schwer um nicht zu sagen unmöglich. Ich bin seit gut 11 Jahren im Internet aktiv und noch nie auf Kinderpornografie gestoßen und dabei treibe ich mich wirklich in den Tiefen des Netzes herum. 

Das Netz ist weit und unendlich - Matoko Kusanagi


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juni 2009)

Das ist imo nicht so ganz korrekt.

Es werden schon normael Benutzerdaten im Netz und Telekommunikation 1/2 Jahr lang gespeichert -
und erst recht bei solchen schädlichen Sachen - die wiederum auch verfolgt werden.

Sowas wird schon lange bei der Hardware in den PC Läden gehandthabt.
Wenn Händler PC von Kunden zur Problembehandlung haben und sie entdecken was - sind sie verpflichtet,
da gleich zu melden.

Da hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert, daß der PC durchschaut wurde - weil es eben nur recht ist.

....

Und zum Sperren der Seiten:


> eine kurze Recherche bei Google und DNS Sperren lassen sich leicht umgehen.


Das sehe ich aber auch anders.

Wenn bei meinem  PC  der Netzstecker raus ist - 
dann kann Du solange recherchieren und Googeln oder DNS, Proxy und sonstwas finden ...
Du wirst keinen Zugang zu meinem PC finden - obwohl er noch da ist.

Und genau das passiert mit den Seiten, sie sind noch da - aber nicht für jedermann auffindbar.


----------



## Madrake (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber schön rausgefunden - nur was hat das bitte hier mit dem Thema zu tun - NIX.
> Denn wo die angesprochenen Sachen auftauchen hat das nun nix mehr mit grenzenloser Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.
> 
> Die hört nämlich dann auf, wenn andere dadurch beeinfluss - ja gar geschädigt werden.
> ...



Klar kommen dadurch Leute zu Schaden bei Kinderpornografie, jedoch ist das weiterhin eine freie Meinungsbildung bzw. Meinungsverbreitung. Wir leben nun Mal in einer freien Gesellschaft, umsonst wurden keine Gesetze geschrieben - das das Gedankengut unantastbar ist und auch ohne Zweifel zu haben zu verbreiten. Man braucht ja nicht solche Seiten bevorzugen oder auf Favoritenliste setzen, wenn man dagegen ist.

Meinungsfreiheit und Meinungsäußerung betätigst du ebenso wie ich. Und dies ist von Mensch zu Mensch eben verschieden. Der eine bevorzugt Themen A-C, der andre X-Z. Und nun will man die Themen X-Z zensieren weil diese dem Staat nicht passen. Wo ist da die Würde? Abgesehen davon das Menschen dadurch geschädigt werden. Rein vom Hintergedanke, kann man dadurch nichts bewirken.

Das Internet ist so groß und breitfächerig, das die Regierung keinen Einfluss hat was z.B. auf kolumbischen Servern für Medien, die sie als illegal ansehen, upgeloadet sind. Nur der Zugang von einem deutschen Provider auf solch eine Seite wird zensiert, aber das ist schon ein Vergehen gegen die Meinungsäußerung, und auch Meinungsfreiheit.

Meinungsfreiheit wie auch Äußerung ist diese Kinderpornographie, ich wende mich aber nicht Pro für Kinderpornographie, sondern gegen das Aushebeln des Artikels 19 der Allgemeinen Erklärung der Menschenrechte.

Das gleiche gilt auch für rechtsgeordnete Parteien oder wie auch immer. Wozu wurde dann solch ein Gesetz damals verabschiedet?

mfg Madrake


----------



## Naarg (19. Juni 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und es beginnt...
> 
> http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/in...aid_409485.html


 Kopf-> Tisch hat uns denn überhaupt jemand die letzten 3 Monate zugehört?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Kopf-> Tisch hat uns denn überhaupt jemand die letzten 3 Monate zugehört?


nein warum auch wir sidn doch alles bloß pedos


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juni 2009)

@ Madrake

Das Gedankengut ist unantastbar - wie sollte es auch anders sein.
Doch sobald man die Gedanken preis gibt - sind sie antastbar - logisch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und man kann nicht jede Meinung, die gerade einem im Kopf herumschwirrt - offen überall herumposaunen.
Es gibt auch verschiedene Arten von Meinungsäußerungen.
Da hätten wir z.B. nen Mord - ja auch das ist eine Form davon.
Ist Mord also jetzt berechtigt, nur weil wir ja das Recht auf ne freie Meinungsäußerung haben? !!

Und wer hier noch bei bestimmten Themen von Meinungsfreiheit und Würde redet,
der hat nix begriffen - und sollte nicht noch durch solch eine Demo nur wichtigtuen.

Mehr ist das in meinen Augen nicht.

Geht leiber zum Kindergeburtstag.^^


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das ist imo nicht so ganz korrekt.
> 
> Es werden schon normael Benutzerdaten im Netz und Telekommunikation 1/2 Jahr lang gespeichert -
> und erst recht bei solchen schädlichen Sachen - die wiederum auch verfolgt werden.



Das Gesetz, im übrigen auf drei Jahre befristet und danach automatisch auslaufend, sieht aber anders als zunächst vor, das Daten von Nutzern, die nur durch Zufall auf einer Stoppseite landen, nicht für eine Strafverfolgung gespeichert werden.
Ein unabhängiges Kontrollgremium beim Datenschutzbeauftragten Peter Schaar soll die BKA-Listen regelmäßig auf ihre Korrektheit überprüfen. Zudem wurde die Sperre in einem Spezialgesetz ("Zugangserschwerungsgesetz") geregelt und nicht - wie zunächst geplant - ins Telemediengesetz aufgenommen.

Davon abgesehen hoffe ich ohnehin auf eine erfolgreiche Klage in Karlsruhe.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Und zum Sperren der Seiten:
> 
> Das sehe ich aber auch anders.
> 
> ...



Für alle Seiten die im Ausland gehostet werden, trifft diese Situation aber nicht zu. Erstmal stöppselt dort niemand seine Platte vom Netz ab, nur weil das dt. Behörden gerne möchten, und zweitens stehen auch im Ausland DNS Server, die sich von jedem User, autodidaktisch einstellen lassen. Eine Sperre ist von mehreren, auch parteiinternen sowie bundesbehördlichen Gremien, als unzureichend bzw. nicht wirksam eingestuft worden.


----------



## Madrake (19. Juni 2009)

so werde mal den Artikel 19 zerpflücken:

_Jeder hat das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung;_

-> jeder kann sagen und über alles Reden was er will, und wonach es ihm gerade ist! 


_dieses Recht schließt die Freiheit ein, Meinungen ungehindert anzuhängen sowie über Medien jeder Art und ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen Informationen und Gedankengut zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten._

-> das beruht darauf man kann seine Meinungen und auch sein Wissen usw. überall verbreiten, siehe Luther mit seinen Thesen - war demzufolge auch nichts andres, von den Katholiken verpönt, aber er machte es. Ebenso kann man solche Medien uneingeschränkt verbreiten. Obs geduldet wird, ist eine andere Sache.

Die Meinungsfreiheit und Äußerung ist nun ganz unabhängig von der Kinderpornographie, die auch unter Meinungsbildung zählt, sind ja auch Medien -> dadurch Medienzensur.

Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist wieder ein ganz andres Thema, aber man braucht sich nicht als Bürger auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen.


mfg Madrake


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber schön rausgefunden - nur was hat das bitte hier mit dem Thema zu tun - NIX.
> Denn wo die angesprochenen Sachen auftauchen hat das nun nix mehr mit grenzenloser Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.
> 
> Die hört nämlich dann auf, wenn andere dadurch beeinfluss - ja gar geschädigt werden.
> Dazu gehören nunmal Kinderpornographie, Rechte Seiten ....



die kinder werden nicht durch die webseiten geschädigt. sondern durch die leute die sie missbrauchen.die sollte man finden und einsperren. ausländer werden nicht durch rechte seiten geschädigt, sondern durch idioten, die meinen ihren frust an andersaussehenden auslassen zu müssen.



> Und von diesem Stunkmachen über das noch nichtmal verabschiedete Gesetz halte ich auch nix.
> Ich selber finde es gut, daß endlich mal überhaupt die ersten Ansätze dazu da sind.
> Und wer hier so klugscheisst, daß man trotz Sperrung per Proxy etc. auf die gesperrten Seiten zugreifen kann ...
> wenn diese Seite gesperrt sind, dann sind sind sie es komplett und nicht per Hintertür erreichbar.
> ...



beweise? das zensur jetzt gesetzlich wird ist schon was anderes, als wenn google suchergebnisse zensiert.



> Und daß man die Betreiber, auf der solche Seiten existieren mit ranzieht - ist ebenfalls super.
> Wenn z.B. Arcor eben solche Seiten auf ihrem Server duldet - ohne sie auch zu überwachen - kann es nur recht sein -
> daß Arcor dann auch die Konsequenzen spürt!



wenn der ISP kenntnis hat muss er die polizei informieren. so läuft das in nem rechtsstaat. die post sollte man auch bestrafen. und die telekom. wieviel illegales darüber verschickt wird und übers telefon besprochen wird ... übel.



> Bei diesem Gesetz geht es auch noch nicht mal um den ganzen Emule etc. Kram.
> Das ist noch ein ganz anderes Kapitel.



die ersten forderungen waren schon da raubkopiererseiten zu zeniseren.



> Zu den Killerspielen kann ich nur sagen, das sie teilweise schon fragwürdig sind -
> und es auch da paar Maßnahmen geben sollte.
> Allerdings finde ich, daß nicht jedes Spiel, was bei bestimmten Leuten negativ aufstößt - gleich ein Killerspiel ist.



richtig. wer entscheidet das? und wieso darf ich als volljähriger nicht spielen was ich will?



> Nur gleich ne Hetze gegen ein nichtmal verabschiedetes Gesetz,
> da es noch in Entwicklung ist, zu machen finde ich auch ganz schön daneben.



das gesetz wurde gestern verabschiedet und widerspricht meiner meinung nach dem deutschen grundgesetz ... deswegen ist die hetze oke.



> Aber wer weiß, warum gerade jetzt sich Leute gegen so etwas wehren.
> Haben sie Angst, nicht mehr grenzenlos weitersurfen zu können?
> Sind es gerade die Leute, die es betreffen wird?



weil sie gegen staatlicher wilkür sind?!



> Wenn ich schon den namen Piratenpartei höre - fangen bei mir diesbezüglich schon Gedanken an ....



das geht mit mit anderenparteien so ... 



> ps. Und so mancher einer hier, weiß doch evtl. noch nichtmal, was wirklich Zensur/Diktatur heißt -
> und wenn, dann nur aus der therorie heraus.



du anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich halte es ja für fraglich Luthers Thesen für eine liberalere Kirche ohne Ablaßhandel und gegen die Gier der geistlichen Fürsten, Barone und Landvogte die gleichzeitig Bischöfe waren mit der Veräußerung von Kinderpornografie unter dem Schirm der freien Meinungsäußerung gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> *die kinder werden nicht durch die webseiten geschädigt. sondern durch die leute die sie missbrauchen*.die sollte man finden und einsperren. ausländer werden nicht durch rechte seiten geschädigt, sondern durch idioten, die meinen ihren frust an andersaussehenden auslassen zu müssen.



So und damit hat sich hier für mich die Diskussion erledigt.

Denn genau beim Erstellen solcher Seiten, wird, wie schon so toll erwähnt -
schon das Grundgesetz zur Würde jedes einzelnen Menschen mißachtet -
*und nicht erst, wenn die Seiten aufgerufen werden.*

Das was ich hier sagte, war auch nur meine Meinung.
Ich springe bei dem Thema deshalb an, weil ich es live erlebt habe - mit solchen Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer eine andere Meinung hat bitte ....

Nur manch einer verteidigt hier und auf den Demos letztendlich indirekt das, 
was  eigentlich verboten gehört.

greetz und baba


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juni 2009)

Und du glaubst wirklich das Vergewaltigung von Kindern oder übergriffe von Nazis aufhören wenn man diese Seiten sperrt?
Zudem werden die meisten Pedovideos nicht über Seiten gehostet sondern werden per E-Mail und Torrent verbreitet.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

und manch einer schmeisst leute, die sich um die freiheit in diesem staat sorgen machen und kinderf***** in einen topf.

erklär mir bitte was die kinder davon haben, wenn die fotos in tauschbörsen, über die post und handys getauscht werden, aber im internet eine stopseite zu sehen ist. sie werden immer noch missbraucht. und das gilt es abzustellen. 

wieder mal ein link: http://mogis.wordpress.com/

auch die mehrzhal der (dort organisierten) missbrauchsopfer sind gegen die internetzensur.

stell dir vor ein kind wird auf öffentlicher strasse vergewaltigt. die polizei greift nicht ein sondern hängt ein laken davor, damit es niemand sieht. so wünschst du dir das?


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Die Meinungsfreiheit und Äußerung ist nun ganz unabhängig von der *Kinderpornographie, die auch unter Meinungsbildung zählt*, sind ja auch Medien -> dadurch Medienzensur.


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich zum letztenmal etwas so gleichermaßen hirnverbranntes und saudämliches wie falsches gelesen habe. Ich frag mich wirklich, ob du noch alle Zacken in der Krone hast.

Wenn du so gerne Paragraphen zerpflückst, und unbedingt eine höhere Instanz brauchst, an der du dein Handeln rechtfertigst dann leg ich dir das *Strafgesetzbuch* ans Herz.
Kinderpornographie ist ein Straftatsbestand.
Meinungsbildung? Ich glaub es hackt!
Mir ist egal wie du es gemeint hast und was du damit veranschaulichen wolltest.
Die Strafen dafür sind nicht drakonisch genug um abzuschrecken, das ist dann aber auch schon alles. 

Deine unzureichende Sachkenntnis hast du schon unter Beweis gestellt, als du Luthers Thesen mit Medienzensur versucht hast in Einklang zu bringen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.



Nach deiner Logik müßte man Kinder und Frauen wegschliesen! Weil: "Gelegenheit macht Diebe!" Sprich: Wenn die Verrückten nicht die Chance dazu haben, werden sie es nicht tun!

Hört sich erstmal provokant an, aber das ist es eigentlich was deine Meinung eben nur eine Stufe härter wiedergibt!


Weil es sind nicht die Internetseiten die Kinder vergewaltigen sondern Vergwaltiger! Und die gibt es auch wenn diese Seiten gesperrt werden! Und meines wissen wurde doch mal gesagt, es gibt sogar Möglichkeiten diese Sperren zu umgehen! Also wem ist diese Sperre jetzt nützlich?

Stell dir vor es wird eine Bank häufiger überfallen, daraufhin muß jeder der bei der Bank ein Konto hat einen Auszug über sein Vorstrafenregister bringen. Werden so Banküberfälle vereitelt? 



Sinnig wäre es man kümmert sich darum, dass solche Seiten vom Netz genommen werden oder im günstigsten Fall: man verfolgt die Betreiber! Und nur weil die Seiten in Deutschland gesperrt sind, gilt das nicht für das Ausland!

Ich sehe nur, dass der Staat hier nicht gegen Verbrechen vorgeht wie er es sollte, sondern den "bequemeren Weg" einschlägt und die Öffentlichkeit in ihren Rechten beschneidet. Wenn uns das mal nicht zum Verhängniss wird......


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> stell dir vor ein kind wird auf öffentlicher strasse vergewaltigt. die polizei greift nicht ein sondern hängt ein laken davor, damit es niemand sieht. so wünschst du dir das?



So, doch noch ein letztes Mal ...

Sry aber wie blöd/naiv muss man eigentlich sein, um zu glauben, 
daß das mit dem Laken durch dieses Gesetz so kommen wird?? !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ein Kinderpornoring ausgehoben wurde, ist es nicht selten gewesen,
daß gewisse Seiten erstmal gesperrt wurden, um weiteren Schaden zu vermeiden.
Dennoch wurde recherchiert und verfolgt - und am Ende dicht gemacht und verhaftet etc ....

*Und wer hier so schon das Grundgesetz anbringt, sollte es sich wirklich mal zu herz nehmen -
von 1 an Schritt für Schritt!!*

so nun widme ich micht konstruktiveren Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baba


----------



## Naarg (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, doch noch ein letztes Mal ...
> 
> Sry aber wie blöd/naiv muss man eigentlich sein, um zu glauben,
> daß das mit dem Laken durch dieses Gesetz so kommen wird?? !!
> ...


 Die Sperre ist aber defakto nur eine Einrichtung, die das Anschauen verhindert, aber nichts gegen die Seite selbst tut.


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur, dass der Staat hier nicht gegen Verbrechen vorgeht wie er es sollte, sondern den "bequemeren Weg" einschlägt und die Öffentlichkeit in ihren Rechten beschneidet. Wenn uns das mal nicht zum Verhängniss wird......


Zum Glück bist du nicht der erste, der sich darum Gedanken macht.
Umgekehrt, wie kann ein Staat es zulassen, dass in seinem Hoheitsgebiet - sofern es diese gibt - Internetseiten mit "illegalen"/gesetzeswidrigen Inhalten aufrufbar sind?
Das "Recht der Öffentlichkeit" auf Seiten mit verfassungswidrigen, menschenverachtenden und freiheitsfeindlichen Inhalte möchte ich doch in Frage gestellt haben.

Die Diskussion um die Zweckmäßigkeit dieser aktuellen Maßnahme und deren möglichen Folgen und wie man diesen entgegnen könnte halte ich für legitim. Und ich fände es gut, wenn man hier zu dieser zurückkehren würde.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, doch noch ein letztes Mal ...
> 
> Sry aber wie blöd/naiv muss man eigentlich sein, um zu glauben,
> daß das mit dem Laken durch dieses Gesetz so kommen wird?? !!
> ...



wie blöd muss man sein um einen vergleich nicht zu erkennen? 

tu das und misch dich nicht in dinge ein von denen du nichts verstehst ...


----------



## Madrake (19. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich zum letztenmal etwas so gleichermaßen hirnverbranntes und saudämliches wie falsches gelesen habe. Ich frag mich wirklich, ob du noch alle Zacken in der Krone hast.
> 
> Wenn du so gerne Paragraphen zerpflückst, und unbedingt eine höhere Instanz brauchst, an der du dein Handeln rechtfertigst dann leg ich dir das *Strafgesetzbuch* ans Herz.
> Kinderpornographie ist ein Straftatsbestand.
> ...



Was hat das Strafgesetzbuch damit zu tun, wenn man lediglich nur Seiten zensieren will, oder schon macht? Klar man beschränkt den Zugang zu solchen Seiten, und?
Kinderschänderei ist zwar strafgesetzlich verankert, jedoch nicht die Seiten Verbreitung solcher Medien dazu. Und um die Verbreitung der Medien dreht es sich, nicht um die Tat der Kinderschänderei. Die Internet-Sperre richtet sich nur auf die Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie im Internet, nicht um die Tat die davor begangen wurde.

Was hat die Verbreitung von solchen Medien mit der Tat zu tun? Die Tat sollte bestraft werden, und ohne Tat gibts dann auch keine Verbreitung.

Es gibt ja auch einige Seiten zum Bauen von Bomben oder ähnliches im Internet, bis jetzt sind diese noch frei zugänglich. Wird man nun auch strafgesetzlich verfolgt weil man womöglichen einen Anschlag vorhat? Man kann für die Mithilfe von Tötungen verantwortlich gemacht werden, als Hoster solcher Seiten, wenn man herausbekommt, wer der Hoster ist (meist liegen solche Seiten in nicht EU-Staaten) - aber mehr auch nicht, wenn man Nachweisen kann, das der Attentäter solche Seiten genutzt hat. Genauso sehe ich das bei den Kinderpornographieschen Internetseiten.

Der Haken liegt dabei, das solche Filmchen nicht erst hochgeladen oder verbreitet werden dürfen, da sollte man anfassen, nicht Seiten zensieren. Wozu solche Seiten zensieren, wenn trotzem Kinderschänder weitere Filme auf Peer-to-Peer stellen oder sonst wo? Die, die solche Filme konsumieren, oder anschauen, wissen wo ihre Quellen sind, und denen ist diese Zensur egal.

Luthers Thesen und Kinderpornographie (als Medium - nicht die Tat) sind beiderseits Meinungen, die von der Masse der Bevölkerung verpöhnt waren/ sind.

mfg Madrake


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, doch noch ein letztes Mal ...
> 
> Sry aber wie blöd/naiv muss man eigentlich sein, um zu glauben,
> daß das mit dem Laken durch dieses Gesetz so kommen wird?? !!
> ...



Für mich bist Du der Naive. Sogar extrem naiv.

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Anzahl von Vergewaltigungen an Kindern zurück geht, weil vor solchen Internetseiten ein Stoppschild hängt? Die Leute, die wirklich da rauf wollen, kommen auch da rauf.
Man muss die Seiten LÖSCHEN statt sperren.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Faszinierend, wie "ihr" jetzt auf die Barrikaden rennt,
> im Vorfeld jedoch keiner auch nur einen Ton gesagt oder auf die Online-Petition aufmerksam gemacht hat!
> 
> Erst als das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war...
> ...



Dass es hier im Buffed-Forum ungern gesehen wird, wenn überall ein Link verteilt wird, hast Du daran gedacht?
Ich persönlich habe die Petition unterschrieben, diese wurde missachtet und dass ist ein extremer, nie dagewesener Vertrauensbruch. Von den ganzen Manipulationen (Siehe Umfrage im anderen Thread) mal abgesehen, und das wir öffentlich als Pädophile bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Luthers Thesen und Kinderpornographie (als Medium - nicht die Tat) sind beiderseits Meinungen, die von der Masse der Bevölkerung verpöhnt waren/ sind.


Deine Belehrungsresistenz lass ich jetzt mal so stehen...

Luthers Thesen, und da MUSST du nochmal nachsitzen, wurden von der Bevölkerung und 50% des Adels begrüßt!
Bauernkrieg? Dreißigjähriger Krieg? Die politischen Begebenheiten der damaligen Zeit außer acht gelassen KÖNNTEST du zumindest schonmal davon in Zusammenhang mit der Reformation gehört haben...
Die Konservativen der römisch katholische Kirche mit der Masse der Bevölkerung gleichzusetzen ist absolut falsch, sry.


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dass es hier im Buffed-Forum ungern gesehen wird, wenn überall ein Link verteilt wird, hast Du daran gedacht?


Daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Wie bereits gesagt möchte ich mich auch nicht auf die Petition reduziert wissen!
Aber selbst dessen ungeachtet... Wenn diese Petition die Freiheit und die 'Gute Sache' darstellt, wieso sollte dann das Buffed-Forum gegen dessen Verbreitung sein? Zensur? 

Mit der Spielercommunity als Ansammlung von Pädophilen müsstest mir mit nem Quellenverweis aushelfen. Das ist mir neu.


----------



## Philister (19. Juni 2009)

die netzsperren sind unzureichend - und wie noxiel bereits gesagt hat, es ist und bleibt ein kampf gegen windmühlen. was übrigbleibt, ist die entmündigung des bürgers und die hohe wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die zensur auch auf andere themen ausgeweitet wird. die bundesrepublik ist so gründlich sozialdemokratisiert worden, dass mich solche massnahmen irgendwie nicht wirklich erstaunen. bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieses beispiel nicht schule macht.

es ist schade und ernüchternd, wie sehr sich viele durch das totschlagargument kinderporno blenden lassen. kinderporno ist weltweit illegal und soll durch die staatsjustiz verfolgt werden, alles andere ist augenwischerei. das schlagwort kinderporno verfehlt aus meiner sicht die diskussion. dass kinderporno nicht für gut zu heissen ist, steht ausser frage, grade deshalb wird es auch für diese zwecke instrumentalisiert.
es geht nicht um kinderporno, sondern um internetzensur. morgen sind es killerspiele, übermorgen ... wehret den anfängen. 

wieviel die deutsche und andere regierungen von meinungsfreiheit halten und wie schnell sie bereit sind, demokratische prinzipien zu verraten, wird einmal mehr offengelegt. das extremste beispiel der letzten jahre sind die erbärmlichen politischen reaktionen auf die mohammed comics gewesen.

der ärgste feind der politik ist das volk - kein wunder sind die bestrebungen gross, es zu beschneiden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Wie bereits gesagt möchte ich mich auch nicht auf die Petition reduziert wissen!
> Aber selbst dessen ungeachtet... Wenn diese Petition die Freiheit und die 'Gute Sache' darstellt, wieso sollte dann das Buffed-Forum gegen dessen Verbreitung sein? Zensur?
> 
> Mit der Spielercommunity als Ansammlung von Pädophilen müsstest mir mit nem Quellenverweis aushelfen. Das ist mir neu.




Nicht nur mit der Spielercommunity, mit allen, die gegen dieses Gesetz sind bzw dieses lächerliche Sperrschild umgehen können.

http://www.yigg.de/toolbar/kaputte-welt/fr...ornoliebhaberin



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die Pressestelle des Bundesfamilienministeriums hat eine neue Studie des Instituts für Demoskopie Allensbach vorgelegt (PDF), nach der 91% der 1.832 Befragten Internet-Sperren begrüßen. Wie schon in der Studie von Infratest dimap ist auch hier die Fragestellung so gewählt, dass eine möglichst hohe Zustimmung erreicht wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naarg (19. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Wie bereits gesagt möchte ich mich auch nicht auf die Petition reduziert wissen!
> Aber selbst dessen ungeachtet... Wenn diese Petition die Freiheit und die 'Gute Sache' darstellt, wieso sollte dann das Buffed-Forum gegen dessen Verbreitung sein? Zensur?
> 
> Mit der Spielercommunity als Ansammlung von Pädophilen müsstest mir mit nem Quellenverweis aushelfen. Das ist mir neu.


Hier bitte


> "Wir wissen, dass bei den vielen Kunden, die es gibt, rund 80 Prozent die ganz normalen User des Internets sind. Und jeder, der jetzt zuhört, kann eigentlich sich selber fragen, wen kenne ich, der Sperren im Internet aktiv umgehen kann. Die müssen schon deutlich versierter sein. Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle. Die bewegen sich in ganz anderen Foren. Die sind versierte Internetnutzer, natürlich auch geschult im Laufe der Jahre in diesem widerwärtigen Geschäft"


 Die Qualle


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> der ärgste feind der politik ist das volk - kein wunder sind die bestrebungen gross, *es zu beschneiden*.


Falscher Kulturkreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Bundesrepublik Sozialdemokratisiert ^^ ... *hust* ähmja... wo muss ich dafür hin?
Die "Killerspielvorstösse" kommen übrigens aus dem konservativen Lager, möcht ich nochmal anmerken.

Mir verschließt sich angesichts der einseitigen Quellenlage immernoch der Folgeschluss, dass mit der Sperrung einschlägiger Internetseiten automatisch eine "Entmündigung des Bürgers" einhergeht.
Ich finde Noxiel hatte das in seinem ersten Beitrag sehr schön zusammengefasst.

Die Organisation einer Interessensgemeinschaft und damit einhergehendem politischen Engagement Seites einer gesellschaftlichen Gruppe wie der Spielercommunity find ich klasse. Endlich eine stärkere Lobby, endlich aus der Verdrossenheit heraus. Wie lachhaft die sich aber bereits in der Theorie gebährt hab ich oben lautstark frötzelnd schonmal anklingen lassen...
Den Aufschrei "ja hat uns denn niemand zugehört?" (irgendwer weiter oben) find ich in dem Zusmmenhang sehr amüsant.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> [...]
> Es gibt ja auch einige Seiten zum Bauen von Bomben oder ähnliches im Internet, bis jetzt sind diese noch frei zugänglich. Wird man nun auch strafgesetzlich verfolgt weil man womöglichen einen Anschlag vorhat? [...]



Ja, in absehbarer Zeit, vermutlich sogar noch dieses Jahr wird dies strafrechtlich relevant sein.


----------



## Nofel (19. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, doch noch ein letztes Mal ...
> 
> Sry aber wie blöd/naiv muss man eigentlich sein, um zu glauben,
> daß das mit dem Laken durch dieses Gesetz so kommen wird?? !!
> ...



Ne eigentlich nicht, diese Seiten wurden gelöscht. So wie es sich gehört. Was von den deutschen Politikern geplant ist, ist eine Umleitung auf eine andere Seite, wo dann halt Stop steht. Die andere Seite ist trotzdem noch da, das Kind wurde trotzdem vergewaltigt. Sorry aber wenn dann muss man sowas richtig machen. Löschen, nicht verstecken. 

Diese Zensur ist einfach nur Stimmenfang im Wahlkampf und könnte Später noch ganz übel für uns alle ausgehen. Was wollten sie den noch alles aufnehmen Copyseiten, MP3 Seiten, Glücksspiel, Rechte Seiten, Wetten, war alles schon im Gespräch. Merkst du was? Hier werden Kinderpornoopfer zum Wahlkampf und zum einführen eines Beliebig erweiterbaren Zensurmechanismuses eingespannt.

Bitte wirf doch nicht einfach mit irgendwelchen Sachen durch die Gegend die nicht stimmen oder die du nicht verstehst. 

PS. ich kann dir(dir vielleicht nicht) in 4 Stichpunkten erklären wie du die Sperre umgehen kannst. Dauert vielleicht 2 min. Sehr wirksam diese Sperre, was mich ja laut der Frau von der Leyen zu einem potentiellen Kinderschänder macht.

 Danke das hat mir in meiner Akte noch gefehlt. Benutze Illegale Tools (Netzwerkadministrator ohne Portscan und ein paar andere Sachen geht es nicht), bin Räuber (DVD's unter Linux abspielen geht nicht ohne umgehen des Kopierschutzes). Da fragt man sich ob da ein Plan hinter steht. Leute die den Bundestrojaner bemerken könnten oder bei denen der nicht Installiert werden kann einfach ab ins Gefängnis...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> PS. ich kann dir(dir vielleicht nicht) in 4 Stichpunkten erklären wie du die Sperre umgehen kannst. Dauert vielleicht 2 min. Sehr wirksam diese Sperre, was mich ja laut der Frau von der Leyen zu einem potentiellen Kinderschänder macht.



Potentiell? Laut Von Der Leyen bist du bereits schwerst-pädophil. o.O


----------



## Naarg (19. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NNG5I6DBm0 Bittesehr, allerdings braucht man nach diesem Guide 27 Sekunden.


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Hier bitte
> Die Qualle


Danke Naarg & ToNk-PiLs

Das ist ein starkes Stück.
"zum Teil schwer Pädokriminell"

Bevor ich mich zu einer dummen Aussage hinreissen lasse:
Die "Kunden" von denen sie spricht, wer ist das? Internetuser? Surfer die auf einschlägige Seiten gehen?
Das wird mir in dem Ausschnitt noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2009)

Machen wir uns nichts vor... für unsere sogenannten Volksvertreter sind wir doch alle schwerstpädophile psychopathische Amokläufer...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Danke Naarg & ToNk-PiLs
> 
> Das ist ein starkes Stück.
> "zum Teil schwer Pädokriminell"
> ...





> Wir wissen, dass bei *den vielen Kunden*, die es gibt, rund *80 Prozent die ganz normalen User des Internets* sind.



Sprich: 20% der Internetuser sind Pödokriminelle. KKTHXBYE.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor... für unsere sogenannten Volksvertreter sind wir doch alle schwerstpädophile psychopathische Amokläufer...



Ob es so eine gute Idee ist, alle politischen Volksvertreter in die Ecke "von der Leyens" zu stellen? Nicht alle Politiker halten die Netzsperre für eine zufriedenstellende Lösung, also sollten wir nicht den selben Fehler begehen und alle Politiker generell verurteilen. Das schafft keine Basis für eine fördernde Diskussion.


----------



## Nofel (19. Juni 2009)

Terroristen sind wir auch alle. Deswegen werden ja die Verbindungsdaten 6 Monate aufgehoben


----------



## Larmina (19. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob es so eine gute Idee ist, alle politischen Volksvertreter in die Ecke "von der Leyens" zu stellen? Nicht alle Politiker halten die Netzsperre für eine zufriedenstellende Lösung, also sollten wir nicht den selben Fehler begehen und alle Politiker generell verurteilen. Das schafft keine Basis für eine fördernde Diskussion.


Naja also wenn man die Statistiken auf Abgeordnetenwatch.de sieht waren sich SPD und CDU recht einig... die FDP macht sowieso das was grade beim Volk am besten ankommt (Aber nur solange sie in der opposition sind..^^)
Die grünen weiß ich leider nemme aber die sind glaub ich so die einzigen die sich wirklich aus überzeugung dagegen ausgesprochen haben (jetzt von den großen parteien)


----------



## rare.trax (19. Juni 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Terroristen sind wir auch alle. Deswegen werden ja die Verbindungsdaten 6 Monate aufgehoben




passend dazu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ

...macht mir Angst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finds extrem bedauerlich, dass die mit dem Gesetz auf über 130.000 Leute scheissen. Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass es so eine Wahlflaute gibt, wenn den Menschen durch sowas gezeigt wird, das ihre Stimmen einen Scheiss bedeuten.
Leider wird wohl auch der meisste Anteil der Stimmen unter 25 sein, was nochmal ein großes Problem darstellt/bald darstellen könnte. 
Wer vertritt uns? Uns, die digitale Generation. Es wird über unsere Köpfe hinweg entschieden, und das nur, weil unsere Generation noch nicht weit genug in der Politik fortgeschritten ist?


----------



## Philister (19. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die Bundesrepublik Sozialdemokratisiert ^^ ... *hust* ähmja... wo muss ich dafür hin?
> Die "Killerspielvorstösse" kommen übrigens aus dem konservativen Lager, möcht ich nochmal anmerken.


 ich denke, als deutscher wärst du bereits zuhause ;-) so zumindest interpretiere ich auch die wahlen und das absacken der spd, die ihr alleinstellungsmerkmal verloren hat. es gibt mit ausnahme der fdp nur noch sozialdemokratische parteien im bundestag, deren programm sich nur noch darin unterscheidet, wie sie das volksvermögen umverteilen wollen. die einen vorsichtiger, die anderen rabiater. alle wollen soziale gerechtigkeit, alle haben von volkswirtschaft offensichtlich wenig ahnung, und alle arbeiten nach der trial and error methode anstatt sich auf empirische erkenntnisse zu stützen.



> Mir verschließt sich angesichts der einseitigen Quellenlage immernoch der Folgeschluss, dass mit der Sperrung einschlägiger Internetseiten automatisch eine "Entmündigung des Bürgers" einhergeht.


 ich rechne schlicht hoch, was noch so kommen mag und frag mich, was in zukunft wohl als einschlägig betrachtet werden wird. 

hab ich zwar schon oft gepostet, aber schaden kanns nicht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oeVBjr0fwc


----------



## Cørradø (19. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> nur noch sozialdemokratische parteien im bundestag, deren programm sich nur noch darin unterscheidet, wie sie das volksvermögen umverteilen wollen. die einen vorsichtiger, die anderen rabiater. alle wollen soziale gerechtigkeit, alle haben von volkswirtschaft offensichtlich wenig ahnung, und alle arbeiten nach der trial and error methode anstatt sich auf empirische erkenntnisse zu stützen.


Touché!


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob es so eine gute Idee ist, alle politischen Volksvertreter in die Ecke "von der Leyens" zu stellen? Nicht alle Politiker halten die Netzsperre für eine zufriedenstellende Lösung, also sollten wir nicht den selben Fehler begehen und alle Politiker generell verurteilen. Das schafft keine Basis für eine fördernde Diskussion.


was nützt es mir einen abgeordneten zu haben der zwar so wie ich darüber denkt, aber angst hat in der jetzt noch wahlrelevanten gruppe an ansehen zu verlieren wenn er kontra gegen aussagen wie "alle die sich dagegen stämmen sind pädophile und schlimmer" und daher sich enthält oder klein bei gibt?
nur zu gern würde ich von der leyens gesicht sehen wenn unsere generation am drücker ist und ihr aus rache die nanny und musikantenstadl verbietet. ersteres weil man dank rtl fesgestellt hat das solche personen störungen hervor rufen und zweiteres wegen anstiftung von drogenkonsum sowie schüren von aggressionen. achja, und um das durchzusetzen kleben wir einen stopp-aufkleber auf die 1 der verbindienung wo für gewöhnlich(bei alten leuten) ard liegt. umprogramieren der sender kann ja schließlich nur ein geringer teil der über 60 jährigen(das stimmt wahrscheinlich sogar^^)


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt. Frau von der Leyen möche doch nur unser Bestes. 
Als nächstes räumt sie dann auch mit dem Problem der Altersarmut und Obdachlosigkeit auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2009)

Unser bestes?
Es ist Wahljahr mein guter.


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Unser bestes?
> Es ist Wahljahr mein guter.


....also so klein ist das bild ikarus doch garnicht....


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2009)

;x hab ich mir nicht in groß angeschaut.
Mein Fehler ><


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

schon gut, ich hielt es auch erst für eine zu große sig^^


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Zum Glück bist du nicht der erste, der sich darum Gedanken macht.
> Umgekehrt, wie kann ein Staat es zulassen, dass in seinem Hoheitsgebiet - sofern es diese gibt - Internetseiten mit "illegalen"/gesetzeswidrigen Inhalten aufrufbar sind?
> Das "Recht der Öffentlichkeit" auf Seiten mit verfassungswidrigen, menschenverachtenden und freiheitsfeindlichen Inhalte möchte ich doch in Frage gestellt haben.
> 
> Die Diskussion um die Zweckmäßigkeit dieser aktuellen Maßnahme und deren möglichen Folgen und wie man diesen entgegnen könnte halte ich für legitim. Und ich fände es gut, wenn man hier zu dieser zurückkehren würde.



Grundsätzlich würde ich dir Recht geben!

Darüber sollte man sprechen! Man müßte die Gefahr einschätzen wie hoch sie ist, was man für Maßnahmen dagegen ergreifen kann und in welchem Umfang Maßnahmen getroffen werden sollen.

Der Grund warum ich dir HIER aber nicht Recht gebe:

Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe geht es hier doch um den Schutz vor Kinderschändern oder? Dafür sehe ich die Maßnahme als unzureichend geprüft an und hab immer das merkwürdige Gefühl dabei: "Ist man dagegen wird man gleich als Kinderschänder abgestempelt!"

Dieses: "Stimmen sie ab: ( ) Ja ich bin gegen Kinderschänder  ( ) Nein ich bin gegen die Internetzensur!

Das ist in meinen Augen so als ob man einen Grund vorschiebt um die öffentliche Gesetzesänderung durchzudrücken um dann später im Geheimen in Ruhe weiter arbeiten zu können. Vielleicht greifen sie ja dann auch deine genannten Themen auf! "Freiheitsfeindlich" ist ja auch so ein netter Begriff! Es kommt am Ende immer nur auf die Definiton drauf an.......

Kennst du die Farm der Tiere? Sicher oder? Da wurden die Gesetze auch umgeschrieben  "ALLE TIERE SIND GLEICH! Nur manche sind gleicher als andere."

Es ist eben seltsam wenn die Frau die das durchdrückt sagt:"Wir schützen so unsere Kinder!" und gleich darauf "Die die es betrifft, können solche Sperren umgehen!" wo ist dann der Sinn?

Jetzt wird nicht mehr verfolgt wer trotz einer Warnung weiter surft! Sind das nicht gerade die potentiellen Täter die da schonwieder durchs Netz sickern? 


Mal ganz ehrlich! Inwiefern findest du, dass dieses Gesetz gegen Kinderschändung "hilft"? Ist es sinnvoll? Ein geignetes Mittel um Kinderschändung zu bekämpfen (wenn die doch eh reinkommen laut dieser Politikerin) oder wird uns einfach nur virtuelle Scheuklappen aufgesetzt? Wie hoch wäre das potential das Gesetz zu "missbrauchen" wenn es erstmal beschlossen ist? Spiel es mal in Gedanken durch wenn du einen Staat blind machen wolltest, was bräuchtest du um ihn zu kontrollieren? Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass gerade arme Diktaturen immer ihre Bevölkerung von der Aussenwelt abschotten. Klar ist dieser Vergleich übertrieben aber man sollte auch einen Schritt nach Vorne machen und nicht per Gesetz, zwei zurück!


----------



## Topfkopf (19. Juni 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Lösung gegen Kinderpornografisches Material im Internet: Die server die solche sachen anbieten ausfindig machen und zerstören. Sperren wie dieses lächerliche Stoppschild bringen rein garnichts. Das ist als würde man ein Stoppschild vor den Puff stellen, die laufen auch alle drumrum die rein wollen. Außerdem wird Kinderpornografisches meist von Hand zu hand weitergegeben, Pädophile sind Rudeltiere  (betonung liegt auf Tiere).


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Wer sich mehr oder weniger dafür einsetzen will: http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Da ich ihn bisher noch nicht in diesem Thread gesehen habe, verlinke ich mal den neuen Gesetzestext. Damit sich jeder ein Bild von den Änderungen und genauen Formulieren machen kann, ohne allzuviel auf Hörensagen zurückgreifen zu müssen.

Gesetz zur Erschwerung des Zugangs 
zu kinderpornographischen Inhalten in Kommunikationsnetzen 
(Zugangserschwerungsgesetz; ZugErschwG)​


----------



## Naarg (19. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wer sich mehr oder weniger dafür einsetzen will: http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/




Meinst du, die schaffen es noch Ihre nötigen Stützschrifen zu bekommen? Ich hab meine zwar eingesendet, aber ich glaube nicht daran...

@Noxiel Dankesehr


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2009)

kann selbst nicht dabei sein werde aber meine gefolgsleute hinschiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Meinst du, die schaffen es noch Ihre nötigen Stützschrifen zu bekommen? Ich hab meine zwar eingesendet, aber ich glaube nicht daran...



Ich hoffe es. Sollten alle ihre Unterschrift hinschicken, die es auch bei der Europawahl gemacht haben, dann sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juni 2009)

*für München meld*


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin übrigens in Düsseldorf dabei!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

die sache mit den terrors is ja heftig  macht mir angst 
was wird nur aus uns wen ne neue geheim polizei 
ensteht oder was noch schlimmeres wan werden wir 
nicht mehr in der lage sein auf die straße frei  gehen 
zu können ohne spioniert zu werden is wie frühe in der 
ns zeit (sry wen euch das stört mit dem ns )


----------



## Larmina (19. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> die sache mit den terrors is ja heftig  macht mir angst
> was wird nur aus uns wen ne neue geheim polizei
> ensteht oder was noch schlimmeres wan werden wir
> nicht mehr in der lage sein auf die straße frei  gehen
> ...


Ich bin eher für DDR... ähnliches Konzept aber wenigstens ein demokratischer Anstrich


----------



## Philister (19. Juni 2009)

http://www.dnsadvantage.com/


----------



## Thoor (19. Juni 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das Motto lautet Löschen Statt Sperren


Damits in 2 Monaten wieder woanders frei verfügbar ist? Ich sag immer noch : lebenslänglich für den Konsum von Kinderpornos und Todesstrafe für Kinderpornos. Aber damit steh ich wohl alleine auf weiter Flur...

Ich würd an so ner Demo teilnehmen wenn es sie in der Schweiz geben würde >.>


----------



## Larmina (19. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Damits in 2 Monaten wieder woanders frei verfügbar ist? Ich sag immer noch : lebenslänglich für den Konsum von Kinderpornos und Todesstrafe für Kinderpornos. Aber damit steh ich wohl alleine auf weiter Flur...
> 
> Ich würd an so ner Demo teilnehmen wenn es sie in der Schweiz geben würde >.>


Oder ganz einfach was ganz bestimmtes abhacken dann haben se auch keinen Spaß mehr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (19. Juni 2009)

Jo, penis ab is auch ne Lösung...wenn se nicht mehr masturbieren können brauchen se keine Pornos mehr gucken, wenn man genug Leute "entschärft" (sind ja im grunde tickende Zeitbomben die gestörten) dann sind die andern vielleicht abgeschreckt, dann kann die Kinderporno industrie dicht machen.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Kommt bitte wieder ein bißchen runter und werdet ein wenig sachlicher. Mit solchen "Strafforderungen" kommen wir bei diesem Thema auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Meriane (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eine Sache noch nicht ganz verstanden:
Die Meisten wollen ja, dass die Seiten gelöscht und nicht gesperrt werden.
Wenn man nun aber dem Staat erlaubt Seiten zu löschen, ist es dann nicht sogar schlimmer als eine Zensur?
Denn ich denke, dass die dann drüber nachdenken werden andere Seiten, für "Killer-Spiele" z.b., auch einfach zu löschen.
Das käme auf das gleiche hinaus, nur dass man die Löschung gar nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

es geht ja auch um die effektivität dieses gesetzes. löschen könnte deutschland dann nur seiten im eigenen land und kann so nicht z.b. regierungskritische seiten aus dem ausland blockieren bzw löschen (so wie es thailand mit youtube macht).
außerdem ist löschen ein deutlich nachhaltigerer schritt wo man sich ernstahft mit der seite auseinander setzen muss bevor man sie löscht. 
übrigens sah der erste entwurf der kipo-blockade nur vor, kipo aus dem ausland zu blockieren, die aus deutschland nicht (wenn gewünscht reich ich die quelle nach). das sollte einem zu denken geben warum man nur ausländische sperren wollte.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

also dann morgen um 12:00 am sendlinger tor in münchen :> hoffen wir mal das es n paar leute mehr werden sonst ises sinnlos

edit: immer wenn ich in dem Thread hier lesen denk ich an ein Lied von den Apokalyptischen Reitern - Es wird schlimmer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o

hier mal der text

Halte aus mein Freund das Sein, denn morgen kanns noch schlimmer sein
Halte aus des Lebens Bürde, stehe aufrecht und mit Würde
Folge einer Stimme nur, die der eigenen Natur
Trotze hart dem Mittelmass, Genügsamkeit bringt keinen Spass.

Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser (besser),
als das feige graue Heer von müden Allesfressern.
Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser,
und wenn die Zeit (die Zeit) gekommen ist, dann wetzen wir die Messer.

*Blind vertrauen wir der Elite, bis einer kommt der noch mehr bietet
Schöne Märchen uns verspricht, die Wahrheit wissen wollen wir nicht
Die Lüge ist einfach zu tragen, Realität schlägt auf den Magen
Drum üben wir uns in Verzicht und hetzen weiter klagend mit.*

Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser (besser),
als das feige graue Heer von müden Allesfressern.
Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser,
und wenn die Zeit (die Zeit) gekommen ist, dann wetzen wir die Messer.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Wer einen Steam-Account hat: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gegenVideospielverbote

Wer einen XFire-Account hat: http://de.xfire.com/clans/gameware/

Wer einen Facebook-Account hat: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Petition-pro...84614943?ref=nf


Es hat begonnen: http://www2.gameware.at/



> die bayerische KJM will uns indizieren lassen: die Kommission für Jugendschutz der Landesmedienanstalten hat der BPjM einen Antrag gesendet uns indizieren zu lassen, soll heissen, in Deutschland wäre dann die Nennung des Names Gameware verboten. Begründung: durch unsere Website (die dort offensichtlich niemand genau angeschaut hat, wo um alles in der Welt laufen dort "Gewaltvideos") droht eine "sozial-ethische Desorientierung", "Verrohung Heranwachsender" und "nachhaltiger Empathieverlust". Unsere Spiele lassen ausser dem Töten aller Gegner keinerlei Spielziele erkennen usw ... (ps: auf der Front sind u.a. Anno 1404, Aion, Divinity 2 beworben).
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon ? Uns kanns eigentlich wurscht sein, aber wenn ich in Deutschland leben würde, langsam tät ich Angst kriegen. Wenn die BPjM anfängt weltweit das Internet zu indizieren fehlt nicht viel und die Provider müssen die indizierten Seiten sperren, heisst, man wäre dann in Deutschland eingeschlossen (die Chinesen machens grad vor). Und wer weiss, wann andere Politiker sich bemüssigt fühlen dem deutschen Beispiel zu folgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juni 2009)

super ich geh auf gamesware.at und das erste was ich seh "Wolfenstein 100% uncut" -.- 


selfpwn nennt man sowas


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> super ich geh auf gamesware.at und das erste was ich seh "Wolfenstein 100% uncut" -.-
> 
> 
> selfpwn nennt man sowas



Und? Das sind Österreicher, keine Deutschen. o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und? Das sind Österreicher, keine Deutschen. o.O


aber genau SOWAS macht se zu nem gefundenen fressen

naja gn8 tonk ich geh jetzt mal pennen bis morgen


----------



## Ascalonier (20. Juni 2009)

Ich wohne in der nähe einer Kinderkrippe der Lärm ist kaum auszuhalten aber sagt das mal die von der Layen, ich frag mich selbst ob die Kinder hat und ob sie ein Säugling wegen der Arbeitstelle zu Betreung gibt. Die Sozialevereinsamung wird immer größer. Und die Opfer von Heute sind die Täter von Morgen.Kontrolle ist nur eine Ilusion.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir mal paar Sachen durchgelesen ...
U.a. bin ich auf den zurecht geschlossen Thread zu diesem Thema hier gestossen.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, äußerst symbolisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie ich eben sah, wurde dieses Bild auch schon anfangs hier gepostet.
Habe es deshalb nicht angeschaut, weil es für mich keine Bedeutung hatte.

Doch nun doch noch was dazu:

Ihr seid ja tolle Demosympathisanten oder ~gänger.
Auf der einen Seite seid Ihr gegen Zensur ...
Auf der anderen Seite tretet Ihr das Grundgesetz und verbreitet Halbwahrheiten.

Schämt Euch !!!

Entweder habt Ihr dort auf dem Bild  ganz bewußt was weggelassen -
oder Ihr habt das Bild nur von irgendwo kopiert - ohne auch nur einmal nachzudenken.

Denn gerade das, was weggelassen wurde, lässt diesen 5. Artikel des Grundgesetzes ganz anders aussehen -
und nicht so, wie Ihr es Euch vormacht und auch noch anderen vorlügt!

Denn im Grundgesetz Artikel 5 steht es so (komplett):



> Artikel 5
> 
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> 
> ...



Ihr beruft Euch die ganze Zeit nur auf Teil 1 und merkt noch nicht mal, daß nur eine Halbwahrheit ist -
genaugenommen sogar eine Verfälschung - gar Lüge.
Damit bewgt Ihr Euch auf sehr dünnem Eis!

Und wenn hier schon das Lied erwähnt wurde ...
Nehmt Euch mal den  einen Text selber zu Herzen, denn genau das trifft auf Euch zu!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> also dann morgen um 12:00 am sendlinger tor in münchen :> hoffen wir mal das es n paar leute mehr werden sonst ises sinnlos
> ....
> *Blind vertrauen wir der Elite, bis einer kommt der noch mehr bietet
> Schöne Märchen uns verspricht, die Wahrheit wissen wollen wir nicht
> ...



Und diese Zensur, wie sie im Teil 2 des Artikel 5 beschrieben wird, 
ist schon sowas von lange Bestandteil und wurde bisher aus praktisch so angewendet.

Fazit: Erstmal informieren, bevor man die Klappe soweit aufreißt und Andere des Fehlverhaltens bezichtigt!


greetz


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Beleidigung gelöscht. Ihr dürft gerne diskutieren, aber werdet nicht persönlich beleidigend.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Grushdak, mit anderen Worten, solange jemand da oben sagt "Ist für die Kinder" akzeptierst du also alles...

1. Diese Sperren schützen KEINE Kinder, der angebliche Grund für dieses Gesetz ist also schon verfehlt, daher ist auch die Forderung der Demos "Löschen statt sperren", denn die Sperren sind selbst ohne großartiges Wissen in 2 Minuten umgangen...
2. Sind gesperrte Musik-, Literatur-, Spieleseiten auch für den Kinderschutz? Musikindustrie und Verlage haben schon vor Monaten angefragt ob man es erweitert, gestern schon kam ein CDU-Politiker (Strobl, übrigens soweit mir bekannt glaube ich der Schwiegersohn von Schäuble) mit der Forderung dies auf "Killerspiele" zu erweitern...
Wie lange dann bis unbequeme Politische Seiten vom BKA gesperrt werden? Ausländische Seiten die unbequem werden? Ist das auch alles nur zum Schutz armen kleinen Kinder? Damit sie ja nicht mit Obrigkeits"feindlichen" Meinungen beschwert werden? Ist es also in Ordnung, wenn irgendwann nur noch eine Handvoll Internetseiten, die das BKA (bzw. die Politiker) für "unbedenklich"hält, zugänglich sind?

Wie soll man Leuten vertrauen die alle Bundesbürger generell für Terroristen halten (Vorratsdatenspeicherung) und 20% der Internetuser per se schon als SCHWERST Pädophil bezeichnen (Begründung: Wer mehr weiß als wie man nur den Browser startet kann dies Wissen ja nur für Kriminelle und vorallendingen Pädophile Taten benutzen).

Fazit: Nur weil man schreibt "Zum Schutze der Jugend" heißt es noch lange nicht das es zum Schutze dieser ist... wobei dieses Gesetz sogar schon per se vollkommen Nutzlos als "Schutzmaßnahme" ist, also bitte NACHDENKEN und nicht blind folgen...


----------



## Cørradø (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Grushdak, mit anderen Worten, solange jemand da oben sagt "Ist für die Kinder" akzeptierst du also alles...


*kopf->tisch*
Ich lese bei Gushdak nicht, dass er irgendetwas "akzeptiert". Er kritisiert eine schwachbrüstige Argumentation, die behauptet eine Zensur würde stattfinden gleichzeitig jedoch unterschlägt, dass im darauf folgenden Paragraphen genau die gesetzliche Grundlage "zum Schutz der Jugend" etc schon immer gegeben ist.
Also wurden sinngebende Inhalte "zensiert".
Das machen Radikale und Extremisten für gewöhnlich so.

Die Freiheit des Einzelnen hört da auf, wo die des anderen angfängt. Wenn ein Musiker einen Song schreibt, dann hat ER das Recht auf seinen Song und an seinem Song. Wer ihn dann "klaut" nimmt dem Musiker sein geistiges Eigentum widerrechtlich weg. Spielt jemand hier in einer Band? Wenn dir das mal aus der Sicht des Musikers vorstellst, du müsstest dein täglich Brot mit dem Verkauf deiner Musik verdienen... Die Anfrage der Plattenfirmen wird plötzlich legitim! 

Dass jetzt eine CDU-Tante oder -Onkel bullshit von sich gibt is wieder was anderes. "Geh mal in dich und überleg: wenn du eine Internetsperre umgehen kannst dann biste "schwer pädokriminell"". Wenn sie das wirklich so gesagt hat würde sie das auf alle Zeiten ihrnen Anspruch auf Kompetenz verspielt haben. Ich weiss allerdings noch immer nicht ob die "User" jetzt "Internetuser allgemein" oder "Besucher von KiPo-Seiten" meint! Das erschließt sich mir nicht astrein und wäre im Kontext zu finden. So wies in dem Abschnitt steht, muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie den gemeinen User meint. 

_edit:_


> Ich finds extrem bedauerlich, dass die mit dem Gesetz auf über 130.000 Leute scheissen.


Ich kann nur jedem, der sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen möchte, anraten das Protokoll, welches Noxiel verlinkt hat, zu lesen.
Es ist eine Qual, sich durch das beamtendeutsch durchzuwürgen... wer Fragen hat: ich versuch gerne zu übersetzen ^^ ...aber es lohnt sich.
a) Die Petition HAT das ganze Verfahren geändert. Sie HAT gehör gefunden. Sie HAT den Gesetzesentwurf verändert! u.a. die "Bewährungszeit" auf 3 Jahre ist direkt auf die Petition zurückzuführen. Genaueres und weiteres einfach nachlesen.
-> dieses Kleinkindverhalten "uns hört keiner zu" "ich hab nicht 100% das bekommen was ich wollte, also weine ich" ist Fehl am Platz.
b) Der Gesetzestext bezieht sich AUSDRÜCKLICH auf kipo-Inhalte!

Ich glaube hier im Forum ist es ausnahmsweise Konsens, dass die Internetsperre nicht besonders effektiv ist. 

@scrätcher: Ja, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass löschen besser ist als sperren! Und ja ich kenn die "Animal Farm". Nur versteh ich das herangezogene Beispiel ich diesem Fall nicht. ^^ Sperren von Inhalten ist kein geeignetes Mittel zur Bekämpfung von Verbrechen. Ich sehs aber auch umgekehrt: Ich würde mich schämen, wenn solche Seiten in unserem Land zugänglich wären, obwohl es Mechanismen gibt, die das verhindern können! Das mit dem Löschen ist eine weitreichende diffizile Angelegenheit. Auf EU-Ebene wird dies nun, unter anderem angeregt durch die Initiative, die hinter der Petition steht, weiter forciert! Das ist gut so.
Es wird auf längere Zeit utopisch sein und bleiben, dass man im Ausland ansässige Seiten so ohne weiteres löschen kann. Umgekehrt wäre es dann ja möglich, dass Nordkorea systemfeindliche Inhalte, die im Rest der Welt publiziert werden auch löschen dürfte *etc etc*... Sowas kann man immer nicht so einfach lösen, wie man nach 2 Minuten nachdenken annimmt... das zieht einen Rattenschwanz an Folgen, Eventualitäten, unterschiedlichen nationaler und politischer Interessen etc mit sich. Wichtig ist, dass die Politik dabei den Kontakt zur Basis nicht verliert! Sonst machen das die dicken Schweinchen tatsächlich unter sich aus. Und dann hätten wir die Animal Farm, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Larmina (20. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dass jetzt eine CDU-Tante oder -Onkel bullshit von sich gibt is wieder was anderes. "Geh mal in dich und überleg: wenn du eine Internetsperre umgehen kannst dann biste "schwer pädokriminell"". Wenn sie das wirklich so gesagt hat würde sie das auf alle Zeiten ihrnen Anspruch auf Kompetenz verspielt haben. Ich weiss allerdings noch immer nicht ob die "User" jetzt "Internetuser allgemein" oder "Besucher von KiPo-Seiten" meint! Das erschließt sich mir nicht astrein und wäre im Kontext zu finden. So wies in dem Abschnitt steht, muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie den gemeinen User meint.


Zitat von Tante Leyen persöhnlich:
"Wir wissen, dass bei den vielen Kunden, die es gibt, rund 80 Prozent die ganz normalen User des Internets sind. Und jeder, der jetzt zuhört, kann eigentlich sich selber fragen, wen kenne ich, der Sperren im Internet aktiv umgehen kann. Die müssen schon deutlich versierter sein. Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle. Die bewegen sich in ganz anderen Foren. Die sind versierte Internetnutzer, natürlich auch geschult im Laufe der Jahre in diesem widerwärtigen Geschäft"
Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0904/66730.html


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2009)

wenn ich deutscher wär würd ich sofort an ne demo gehen .. wenn unsere 7 bundesdeppen auch mal auf die idee kommen werd ich sicher dabei sein.

es hilft niemandem die zensur.. ausserdem über proxy surfen ist öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und leute die kinderpornos machen sollte man aufsuchen und die lebenslänglich (mit folter) einsperren lassen
homepages dort komplet löschen 

nach und nach das durchziehen und irgendwann gibts immer weniger davon ...

edit meint: also von allen meinen kolegen weis JEDER wie man ne sperre einfach ignorieren kann.. ich sag nur schule und gesperrte wow seiten (z.b. buffed) ..


----------



## Larmina (20. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich deutscher wär würd ich sofort an ne demo gehen .. wenn unsere 7 bundesdeppen auch mal auf die idee kommen werd ich sicher dabei sein.
> 
> es hilft niemandem die zensur.. ausserdem über proxy surfen ist öde
> 
> ...


Genau deswegen hab ich den Thread ja aufgemacht. Weil heute Bundesweit Demos sind (In Stuttgart um 12) und wir eben so viele Leute wie möglich mobilisieren wollen


----------



## Cørradø (20. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Zitat von Tante Leyen persöhnlich:
> "Wir wissen, dass bei den *vielen Kunden*, die es gibt, rund 80 Prozent die ganz normalen User des Internets sind. Und jeder, der jetzt zuhört, kann eigentlich sich selber fragen, wen kenne ich, der Sperren im Internet aktiv umgehen kann. Die müssen schon deutlich versierter sein. Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle. Die bewegen sich in ganz anderen Foren. Die sind versierte Internetnutzer, natürlich auch geschult im Laufe der Jahre in diesem widerwärtigen Geschäft"
> Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0904/66730.html


Ja, Larmina, die Passage aus dem Interview kenn ich inzwischen auswendig... ich habs oft angehört und gelesen. Trotzdem bewegt sich die zugrundeliegende Argumentation nur innerhalb dieser zeilen und die sind nach wie vor nicht eindeutig! Wie gesagt es muss vorher im interview schon klar gewesen sein wer *die Kunden* sind! Die Kunden des Internets oder die Kunden der KiPo-Portale? Ein feines Detail, das dem ganzen jeweils nen komplett anderen Sinn gibt!
Ich bin der letzte hier, der ne CDU-Ische verteidigen will!
Es geht ums Prinzip, dass du ein Zitat nicht aus dem Kontext reissen kannst, wenn es seinen Sinn grundlegend verändern würde! 
Das gehört nämlich zum kleinen einmaleins der Manipulation! 

edit:
Und GENAU SO ist es!
Über den Link von Larima hab ich nun das ganze Interview gehört.
http://www.radioeins.de/programm/sendungen..._der_leyen.html
Sie spricht die ganze Zeit (Mediaplayer ca.4:30 bis 3:35 (restzeit wohl)) von dem "Markt der KiPo", "KiPo-Ringen" also den KUNDEN der Anbieter von Kinderpornographie.

Wenn man also 80% der Besucher solcher Seiten durch eine solche Sperren ausschliessen kann, dann ist das eine in ihrem Effekt positivee Maßnahme! Die oben geäußerten Bedenken behalten ihre Gültigkeit. Aber wenn man 80% der Kunden somit vertreiben kann ... dann ist das ganze was völlig anderes. Und für mich hört sich das realistisch an. Ich glaube nicht dass besonders viele "Perverse" Computercracks sind und glaube nich, dass besonders viele Computercracks pervers sind. Gewagte Aussage, ich weiss...

Es ist also ein Armutszeugnis für die Rufmörder, die ohne zu hinterfragen einfach nachplappern und sich TOTAL haben manipulieren lassen. Dass sich ein Lerneffekt einstellt... würde ich mir wünschen aber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
*Schöne Märchen uns verspricht, die Wahrheit wissen wollen wir nicht
Die Lüge ist einfach zu tragen, Realität schlägt auf den Magen
Drum üben wir uns in Verzicht und hetzen weiter klagend mit.*
bekommt eine ganz neue Dimension!

Schöne Hetzkampagne... /golfclap und jetzt komm ich auch noch in die Sozialdemokratenhölle zu den ganzen FDPlern und CSUlern, weil ICH von der Leyen entlastet hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *snief*


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Wenn man also 80% der Besucher solcher Seiten durch eine solche Sperren ausschliessen kann, dann ist das eine in ihrem Effekt positivee Maßnahme! Die oben geäußerten Bedenken behalten ihre Gültigkeit. Aber wenn man 80% der Kunden somit vertreiben kann ... dann ist das ganze was völlig anderes. Und für mich hört sich das realistisch an. Ich glaube nicht dass besonders viele "Perverse" Computercracks sind und glaube nich, dass besonders viele Computercracks pervers sind. Gewagte Aussage, ich weiss...


Naja - das Problem ist, dass bei diesem laecherlichen System, was hier verwendet wird, niemand ein Computercrack sein muss um es zu umgehen. Sobald sich jemand bewusst ist, dass er etwas unrechtes tut, wird er gezielt versuchen dies zu verbergen - und mehr Wissen als das um das Bedienen von Google ist hier nicht noetig. Den Zweck wird es also nicht erfuellen (wie von zahlreichen Stellen angemerkt). 

Allerdings wird hier eine Moeglichkeit der Zensur geschaffen, die auch in Zukunft schnell auf andere Bereiche ausgeweitet (und sicher auch missbraucht) werden kann. Und wenn ich als normaler User auf die Website z.B. einer Partei surfe, dann bin ich mir in einer Demokratie keines Unrechts bewusst und werde sicherlich keine Massnahmen ergreifen dies zu verschleiern. Wir alle wissen aber z.B. auch, dass es in D. offiziell zugelassene Parteien gibt, die unter "Beobachtung des Verfassungsschutzes" stehen, was dann womoeglich schon ausreichen mag, um eine Ueberwachung/Sperrung dieser Websites zu rechtfertigen. Und die Daten der Websitebesucher zu erfassen und an entsprechende Stellen weiter zu leiten. Schoene neue Welt.


----------



## ziglinne (20. Juni 2009)

Dieses Gesetz hat so viel Unsinn in sich, dass ich garnet weiss wo ich ansetzen soll.
- Ich möchte, dass Seiten mit KiPo gelöscht werden statt nur ein Sperrschicld davor zu setzen.
- Ich möchte, dass nicht auf dem Rücken der Kinder eine Zensur  infrastruktur eingerichtet wird, die dann beliebig genutzt werden kann - und erzähl mir bitte keiner, dass dies ja nicht geplant wäre. Wer kommt als nächstes? Killerspiele? Glücksspielseiten? Tauschbörsen? Jugendpornografie?(nur zu Erinnerung, damit ist jeder von Euch gemeint, der ein Nacktbild seiner volljährigen Freundin ins Netz stellt, auf dem sie leider aussieht wie 15)Raubkopierer? Spieleseiten?
All das ist keine Paranoia meinerseits, sondern bereits geäußerte Wünsche diverser Politiker.
- Was Artikel 5GG angeht, und die Einschränkung durch geltende Gesetze: Mal in Sozialkunde aufgepaßt? Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Demokratie, Gewaltenteilung anyone? Kann es sein, dass wir drei Stützen haben auf denen unser System aufbaut? Den Gesetzgeber, die Strafverfolgung und den Richter? Ist es nicht so, dass wenn ich eines Verbrechens beschuldigt werde, ein Gericht, ein Richter mich verurteilen muss - oder eben freisprechen? Na? Wem fällts auf? Wo genau ist der Richter hier? 
-Ich möchte nicht, dass geheime Listen erstellt werden, die niemand einsehen darf geschweige denn veröffentlichen, weil man allein dafür selber auf der Liste landen. 

So, nun hab ich wieder Kopfweh.

Weiteres gern wenn ich von der Demo zurück bin.
Grüße
zig


----------



## Night falls (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Just leaving this here...

Ich lass das jetzt erstmal auf mich zukommen und unterschreibe alle Petitionen die ich so in die Finger bekomm'...
Demo ist heute aus persönlichen Gründen leider nicht drin. :/


----------



## Larmina (20. Juni 2009)

Also in Stuttgart war alles zwar leicht chaotisch aber dafür, dass es nur 2 Tage Planungszeit waren waren ziemlich viele Leute da


----------



## Fubbel (20. Juni 2009)

Wer sich die gesammte Beratung angucken will: http://vimeo.com/5222075


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2009)

wens alles so läuft und es durch geht is es bald aus mit unserm Staat  hier oder wie seht ihr das


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

Gestern verabschiedete der Bundestag den Gesetzesentwurf und das ganze Internet dreht durch. Ich muss wirklich mit dem Kopf schütteln was für eine Panik verbreitet wird, auch wenn es oft nicht böswillig ist, sondern einfach nur auf Unwissenheit basiert. Kleine Zusammenfassung von unserem parlamentarischen System: Es wird ein Gesetz vorgeschlagen (In der Regel von der Regierung durch ihre Minister [Theoretisch auch durch eine bestimmte Anzahl von Abgeordneten des Bundestages, die dann meist aus der Opposition kommen]. Bei der Internetzensur wurde das Gesetz von Familienministerin Ursula von der Leyen eingebracht). Dieses Gesetz muss vom Bundestag verabschiedet werden (Meist reicht die einfache Mehrheit, also 50% der Anwesenden). Wenn dies passiert ist, also genau das was gestern geschah, dann ist das Gesetz noch weit von seiner Inkrafttretung entfernt. Danach geht das Gesetz dann durch den Bundesrat, der entweder Zustimmen muss (Bei Gesetzen die z.B .die Finanze oder die Bundesländer betreffen) oder ein Einspruchsrecht (Bei allen anderen Gesetzen) hat. Beim Einspruchsgesetzen, wie das der Internetzensur, kann der Bundesrat sagen “Nö, finden wir kacke” und das Gesetz geht durch einen Vermittlungsausschus (Hier wird dann probiert ein Kompromiss zu finden, damit der Bundesrat zustimmt). Sagt der Bundesrat weiterhin “Nö”, dann geht es zurück zum Bundestag. Anders als beim Zustimmungsgesetz, kann der Bundestag nun aber den Bundesrat überstimmen.

Das heißt als nächster Schritt steht jetzt für das Internetzensurgesetz der Bundesrat an. Dass das Gesetz durch den Bundestag geht, war übrigens absolut gar keine Überraschung, wie manche gerne tun. Unser Bundestag besteht momentan aus 612 Abgeordneten, das heißt die Mehrheit liegt bei 307 Stimmen. Die Regierungsfraktionen (Union und SPD) halten momentan 445 Stimmen, das bedeutet sie haben 138 Stimmen mehr als benötigt. Es ist eigentlich unmöglich, dass man mit so einer Mehrheit ein Gesetz nicht durchbekommt. Jedenfalls sind wir jetzt beim Schritt des Bundesrates. Was gerne verschwiegen wird von den Panikmachern ist folgendedes: Und zwar klopft die Regierung meist schon vorher beim Bundesrat an und fragt ob sie wohl dem Gesetz zustimmen würde. Dies geschah auch beim Internetzensurgesetz und der Bundesrat sagte “Nö, das kriegt ihr in der Form nie durch”. Es wurde also schon vorab “Vermittelt”. Aus diesem Grund wurde das Gesetz nun auch abgeändert. Zum Beispiel macht das BKA die Liste nicht mehr alleine, sondern eine Person (Im Gespräch war der Datenschutzbeauftragte) kontrolliert die Arbeit des BKAs, ausserdem ist das Gesetz auf 3 Jahre limitiert, dann wird geschaut ob es etwas brachte. Ganz besonders wichtig: Der Bundesrat verlangte, dass AUSDRÜCKLICH im Gesetz geschrieben steht, dass es NUR für Kinderpornos verwendet werden darf. Es darf NICHT für Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder Killerspiele verwendet werden.

Somit sind Einzelmeinungen wie von einigen Politikern und momentan auch der bayrischen Komission für Jugendmedienschutz, dass man Internetseiten sperren sollte die Killerspiele verkaufen, absolute Ausnahmen. Diese haben NIX mit dem aktuellen Gesetz zutun und das Internetzensur gibt dies, dank dem Bundesrat, auch gar nicht her. Es ist sicher cool dies zu benutzen um zu sagen “Hey schaut, hier fängt es schon an”… Aber wer sachlich bleiben will der sieht 1. dass diese Politiker und die bayrische KJM keine Gesetze machen dürfen und 2. dass das vorgesehen Gesetz dieses ausdrücklich ausschließt. Die Leute die so ein Verbot fordern, wollen einfach nur Werbung für ihre eigene Organisation machen und haben zum glück nicht viel zu sagen.

Sollte das Gesetz nun den Bundesrat passieren (Da es nach den Wünschen des Bundesrates angepasst wurde, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Gesetz auch durch den Bundesrat gehen wird. Wenn jedoch genug Protest auftaucht, wird der Bundesrat sich zweimal überlegen, ob er nicht vielleicht als Retter der Freiheit dieses Gesetz versucht zu verhindern), oder der Bundesrat überstimmt wird, dann ist das Gesetz immer noch nicht aktiv. Danach muss der Bundespräsident, also Horst Köhler, dieses Gesetz unterschreiben. Der Bundespräsident ist zur Unterschrift verpflichtet, wenn das Gesetz verfassungskonform ist, sollte der Präsident aber Zweifel an der Verfassungsmäßigkeit haben, dann kann er seine Unterschrift verweigern. Ohne Unterschrift des Bundespräsidenten, kann kein Gesetz in Kraft treten. Eine Verweigerung der Unterschrift ist momentan nicht ausgeschlossen, auch wenn Horst Köhler sich zu dem Thema eigentlich öffentlich noch gar nicht äußerte. Das Problem ist immer, dass es schwer wird gegen so ein Gesetz zu sein, da die einfache Bevölkerung dann denkt, dass man Kinderpornos gut findet.

Sollte das Gesetz dann auch diese Hürde genommen haben, dann ist immer noch nicht alles verloren. Auf Antrag kann dann vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht geklagt werden und dieses entscheidet dann endgültig darüber wie verfassungskonform das ganze ist. Hier gibt es aber zwei große Probleme. Das Erste ist, dass dann der Zensurapparat schon “getestet ” wurde und somit für weitere Zwecke theoretisch bereit steht. Das viel größere Problem ist aber ganz aktuell und zwar Entschied das Bundesverfassungsgericht, dass man nur gegen ein Gesetz vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht klagen kann, wenn man PERSÖNLICH vom Gesetz in seinen Grundrechten eingeschränkt wird. Die Internetzensur schränkt persönlich aber nur die Grundrechte von Kinderpornokonsumenten und Kinderpornowebseitenbetreibern ein… Das heißt auch diese können ihre Rechte eigentlich nur einklagen.

Abschließend muss man festhalten, dass sich von vorgestern auf heute die Situation für Gegner der Internetzensur nicht verschlechtert hat. Es wurde ein Teilerfolg (Änderung am Gesetzesentwurf) erreicht, der aber nicht zum Feiern einlädt. Die Verabschiedung vom Bundestag war reine Formsache, spannend ist es wie der Bundesrat entscheidet und ob der Bundespräsident bedenken äußert. Auch sind jegliche Sachen wie “Warezseiten und Killerspiele sollen auch gesperrt werden” reiner Populismus von Leuten die zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien haben und ihre Organisation mal ins Gespräch bringen wollen… Die Gefahr, dass die Zensur auf weitere Bereiche ausgeweitet wird ist sicher da (Deswegen bekämpfen wir die Zensur ja auch!), aber ganz bestimmt nicht durch solche wenigen Leute… Denkt dran, die DVU fordert auch das Abschieben aller Ausländer, trotzdem würde niemand schreiben “Alle Ausländer sollen abgeschoben werden!” und so tun, als stände es kurz bevor.

Also: Ruhe bewahren und weiter auf den Protest aufmerksam machen!


----------



## Fubbel (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Einblick, Kobe_sucks.


----------



## Fubbel (20. Juni 2009)

Auf http://qik.com/piratenberlin gibt es Videos von der Demo in Berlin. Mit Rede von Tauss.


----------



## Larmina (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> dass es NUR für Kinderpornos verwendet werden darf. Es darf NICHT für Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder Killerspiele verwendet werden.


Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (20. Juni 2009)

Mhh Tauss ist das nicht gegen den wegen besitzes und verbreitung von KiPo ermittelt wird?
Nicht gerade eine vorzeigbare Person oder?


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Mhh Tauss ist das nicht gegen den wegen besitzes und verbreitung von KiPo ermittelt wird?
> Nicht gerade eine vorzeigbare Person oder?



Das Verfahren wird wegen Mangel an Beweisen eingestellt. Jemand der Kinderpornos bekämpfen will, bei dem kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. 
Wenn Herr Tauss wirklich pädophil wäre, würde er sicher nicht noch so strikt gegen das Gesetzt vorgehen und damit für *dumme *Menschen den Eindruck erwecken er wäre genau dies.


----------



## Fubbel (20. Juni 2009)

Im großen und ganzen setzt sich Tauss (Wie alle Gegner dieses Gesetzes) für das Löschen der Seiten ein, nicht für das unsinnige und zwecklose Sperren der Seiten, wie es geplant ist.
Das Gesetz ist lediglich ein Schritt in Richtung Zensur.


----------



## Valinar (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Das Verfahren wird wegen Mangel an Beweisen eingestellt. Jemand der Kinderpornos bekämpfen will, bei dem kann sowas schon mal vorkommen.
> Wenn Herr Tauss wirklich pädophil wäre, würde er sicher nicht noch so strikt gegen das Gesetzt vorgehen und damit für *dumme *Menschen den Eindruck erwecken er wäre genau dies.



Weist du wohl schon jetzt das es eingestellt wird?
Wurde ja angeblich Material bei ihm gefunden und behaupten kann er viel.

Selbst wenn seine darstellung der Wahrheit entspricht hat er sich Strafbar gemacht.
Ich halte es nicht für Klug ihn in die Piratenpartei eintreten zu lassen.
Da wäre nähmlich der normale Bürger geneigt zu denken das die Partei nichts gegen KiPo hat.
Und wer weis was dann in den nächsten Tagen über die Piratenpartei in der "Bild" steht und anderen Axel-Springer Zeitungen?


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Weist du wohl schon jetzt das es eingestellt wird?
> Wurde ja angeblich Material bei ihm gefunden und behaupten kann er viel.
> 
> Selbst wenn seine darstellung der Wahrheit entspricht hat er sich Strafbar gemacht.
> ...



Herr Tauss hat schon bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eingereicht, die Ermittlungen wegen Mangel an Beweisen zu stoppen. Es geht hier nurnoch um wenige Wochen. Und Nein! Er hat sich nicht strafbar gemacht. Wenn man danach gehen würde, wären wohl 50% der Bundesbürger schuldig. Hier geht es nur darum: Die konservativen Partein wollen die Gegner diskreditieren. Die Piratenpartei in Schweden. wurde auch mit Vergewaltigern etc, seitens der Konservativen, in einen Topf gesteckt. Die Mehrheit der Menschheit ist eben geistig stark eingeschränkt und deswegen muss man damit leben.


----------



## Fubbel (20. Juni 2009)

Hier nochmal fürs "Protokoll":


----------



## Valinar (20. Juni 2009)

Also der Besitz von Kinderpornografie ist ganz sicher Strafbar und er hatte nunmal Kinderpornos.
Ich will ihn nicht schlecht machen.
Wenn er wirklich einen Kinderpornoring sprengen wollte dann kann man ihn nur danken auch wenns wohl nicht so geklappt hat wie geplant.
Wird aber alles schwer zu beweisen sein.


Ich warte erstmal was das Verfassungsgericht sagt...kann aber wohl Jahre dauern.
Aber ich denke man kanns nicht wirklich verhindern das es kommt.
Sollte es aber wirklich auf "Killerspiele" usw. erweitert werden dann werden nicht nur Gamer auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, es ist sehr schwer zu sagen, was nun besser ist - Löschen oder Sperren.
Für Ermittlungen, die noch nicht beendet sind, wenn was entdeckt wurde, ist es nur behinderlich, wenn Seiten/Daten sofort gelöscht werden.
Da ist ein vorläufigere Sperre weitaus hilfreicher.

Ich habe gestern auch mit meinem Patenkind (mittlerweile 19) darüber gesprochen.
Sie wurde jahrelang missbraucht.
Und ohne ihr meine Meinung erzählt zu haben, versteht sie diese ganze Diskussion zu dem neuen Gesetzentwurf überhaupt nicht.

Sie begrüßt es sogar, daß nun endlich diese Thema mal mehr in Augenschein genommen wird.
Sie sagte sogar, daß es absolut keine Garantie für solche Täter gibt - egal ob Seiten gelöscht oder gesperrt werden.
Wenn wer was will, dann wird er es in jedem Fall versuchen.
......

Und ich denke auch, Sperren ist der 1. Schritt.
Ob sich das nun als nützlich erweisen wird - werden wir abwarten müssen.

Ich persönlich kann die Diskussion auch nicht verstehen.
Da werden die Leute selber kriminell, indem sie das Grundgesetz wissentlich verfälschen.
Da sind Verfechter des Gesetzes in einer sehr ?würdigen Partei, die anscheinend genau solche Taten begannen haben.

Und sry, aber ob ein Verfahren eingestellt wird oder nicht - das hat die Staatsanwaltsschaft alleinig zu entscheiden --
und das aus ihren eigenen Gründen - und nicht, weil der Verdächtigte es fordert.
Da kann er soviel fordern, wie er will ...
........

*Und nochmal zur Zensur:*

Zensur ist nur ein Begriff.
Klar ist es ein Einschnitt - in das, was man darf oder nicht.
Was man aber darf oder nicht, daß ist in den Gesetzen nunmal verankert.
Und Menschen brauchen nunmal Regeln - da es ohne nicht geht.

Solche Regeln/Zensuren hat es schon immer gegeben.
Auch ihr Verfechter des neuen Gesetzes habt schon öfters Zensuren erlebt - wo Ihr nicht mal mit der Wimper gezuckt habt,
weil es Euch nicht interessiert hat.
Aber nun, weil es Euch gerade mal extrem stört - warum, daß  kann sich wohl jeder denken - und nein, ich meine jetzt nicht KiPo.
Dieses Gesetz hat in Euch einfach nur Angst geschürt, daß Ihr nicht mehr frei im I-net agieren könnt, wie bisher.
Noch wisst Ihr doch gar nicht, was durch das Gesetz denn soviel anders wird - und was es genau bewirken wird.
......

*Löschen statt Sperren (Stopp/Absperrschild)*

Es gibt im Leben so viele Absperrungen.
Wenn es diese nicht geben würde, und nur gelöscht worden wäre, wäre die Welt so ziemlich leer.
Und in gewisser Weise haben Absperrungen schon viele Leute von etwas abgehalten.

Und wenn Ihr so ne reine Weste habt, dann braucht Ihr Euch doch gar nicht so aufregen.
Denn dann kann Euch doch eh niemand was.

Ihr habt selber gesagt, daß Seiten im Ausland von hier aus nicht so recht beeinflusst (gelöscht) werden können.
Wieso fordert Ihr dann die Löschung ? Die meisten Seiten sind im Ausland gehostet.
Denn im Gegensatz zur Löschung geht eine Sperrung sehr gut und zwar so, daß man sie nicht umgehen kann.

ps.

Grad fällt mir noch ein.
Ihr die Verfechter der Zensur und Forderung nach Löschung ...
Ihr seid bestimmt die User, die hier im Forum öfters mal nach nem vote4close schreien - anstatt 'ne Löschung zu fordern.^^
Wenn nicht, ich habe Euch noch nicht im Forum demonstrieren gesehen, wegen der "achsoangeprangerten Zensur" - dem Closen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warten wird doch nun erstmal ab, was das Gesetz so mit sich bringt.
Vorher kann man endlos fordern, spekulieren und diskutieren.


greetz & ein schönes WE Euch


----------



## Gradius@PTR (20. Juni 2009)

Bei solcher Wirrwarr-populismus Politik erkennt man toll den Unterschied zwischen Freiheit und Demokratie. 

Freiheit ist, wenn jeder dass Recht hat, sich mit einem Lautsprecher auf die Straße zu stellen und gegen Zensur zu Demonstrieren. 
Demokratie ist, wenn dir auch nur ein Politiker zuhört.

Es ist schlimm, dass eigentlich sinnvolle Gesetzte zu soeinem Mist missbraucht werden. Aber wie laut wir auch schreien niemand, absolut niemand hört uns zu. 
Es ist nicht nur so, dass das Gesetzt seinen eigentlichen Sinn nicht erfüllt sondern auchnoch andere Regelungen angreift. Das ist (feundlich ausgedrückt) so wie wenn du zum Arzt gehst wegen Husten und bekommst ein Mittel, das nicht gegen Husten wirkt, sondern nur Kopfweh verursacht.

Ich seh das Problem der Disskussion nicht. Die Politiker haben vollends versagt und niemand kann dagegen etwas machen, weil es immernoch die große träge Masse gibt die sich keine Gedanken um leicht zu unterdrückende Randgruppen die Zocker macht.


----------



## Larmina (20. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ps.
> 
> Grad fällt mir noch ein.
> Ihr die Verfechter der Zensur und Forderung nach Löschung ...
> ...


Das Closen ist meist nachvollziehbar, man hat die Garantie, dass es nicht inflationär auf andere Bereiche ausgeweitet wird und es ist wirksam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> 3. Hilft es garnichts das zu zensieren. Denn es verhindert nicht, dass mehr Mädchen vergewaltigt werden und auf der Seite hochgeladen.



/sign

Das problem ist dadurch verdienen die penner die sowas produzieren nochmehr geld weil es rarer wird...


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Oligig schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das problem ist dadurch verdienen die penner die sowas produzieren nochmehr geld weil es rarer wird...



Du hast es nicht richtig verstanden. Die Ware wird nicht rarer, sie wird nur besser als verbotenes Material zu erkennen sein. Die Leute, die mit Absicht auf solche Seiten gehen, werden das natürlich wissen.
Das löst halt auch einen Teil der Empörung aus, dass (Laut einem Großteil von Gutachtern auch so bestätigt) dieses Gesetz nichts bewirkt, sondern nur den Weg zur Internetzensur öffnet.

_______________

Überrings habe ich einen interessanten Link gefunden, der Herrn Tauss in ein anderes Licht bringen könnte. Zwar vertritt die Piratenpartei die Meinung der Unschuldsvermutung (Der Angeklagte ist solange Unschuldig bis ihm die Schuld bewiesen wurde und solange soll er auch als unschuldig angesehen werden) doch hat Herr Tauss in seiner SPD-Zeit für Dinge gestimmt, die ich persönlich und mit Sicherheit auch andere, nicht für gutheißen.

http://redblog.twoday.net/stories/5772556/

Rente mit 67, Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, Diätenerhöhung, Bundeswehreinsätze sowie deren Verlängerung ... das sind einige Beispiel, die ich nicht mit Herrn Tauss teile. (Rente mit 67 und Mehrwertsteuererhöhung sage ich hiermit äußerst vorsichtig, da ich mich mit dem Thema Wirtschaft nur spärlich auskenne und nicht beurteilen kann, ob das nötig ist/war)


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur so, dass das Gesetzt seinen eigentlichen Sinn nicht erfüllt sondern auchnoch andere Regelungen angreift. Das ist (feundlich ausgedrückt) so wie wenn du zum Arzt gehst wegen Husten und bekommst ein Mittel, das nicht gegen Husten wirkt, sondern nur Kopfweh verursacht.



Erstmal ist der Vergleich mit dem Arzt völlig unpassend.
Und Internet ist nunmal Internet. Dazu gehört eben auch KiPo, Music etc.
Daß ein neues Gesetz nun alles Schädliche umfassen kann ist doch nur verständlich - und auch ok.


Und ehrlich gesagt, kapier ich eins hier so langsam ...

Da gibt es in diesem Topic mindestens einen User, der meint, er müsse auf ne Demo gehen -
um gegen das verabschiedete Gesetz zu demonstrieren - weil es ja in den verschiedensten Bereichen greifen könnte.
Doch selber ist der User in einem anderen Portal, wo man kostenlos urheberrechtliche Music downloaden kann -
und das nicht mal als Registrierter ...

Dann wundert mich echt nix mehr.

Wenn alle auf der demo so drauf sind,  dann wirkt für mich die Demo doch wirklich eher wie eine Bitte, 
eine Straftat unbestraft zu lassen - irgendwie idiotisch ... sry ...


Und sowas will dem Staat vorschreiben, wie er gerecht mit seiner Bevölkerung umgeht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da gibt es in diesem Topic mindestens einen User, der meint, er müsse auf ne Demo gehen -
> um gegen das verabschiedete Gesetz zu demonstrieren - weil es ja in den verschiedensten Bereichen greifen könnte.
> Doch selber ist der User in einem anderen Portal, wo man kostenlos urheberrechtliche Music downloaden kann -
> und das nicht mal als Registrierter ...



Das weißt Du woher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

Ein bischen Recherche und Aufmerksamkeit im Forum ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und durch einen Link in  einem anderen Topic hier im Forum war ich auf der Seite und habe es nur mal angetestet.
Jedefalls klickte ich mal so auf kostenlosen Download und es öffnete sich das Downloadfenster.
Das Lied war/ist ein Original von Enigma.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keine illegale Musik-Share-Seite gesehen, die ihre Daten ala "Hier kostenloser Download" preist. o.O

Aber ok ... scheint es wohl auch zu geben.


----------



## Kurta (21. Juni 2009)

Gut und schön diese Sperren , ABER die Leute werden trodzdem an Kinderpornos kommen , sei es über Mails , Icq , illegale download seiten usw. usw. , nach meiner Meinung bringen diese Sperren rein gar nichts!. Die sollten lieber die Leute verfolgen die diese Seiten betreiben und net die ganze Kraft darein stecken die Seiten zu finden und dann "nur" zu sperren.

Das Prob mit der Kinderpornografie wird sich dadurch kein deut verbessern.

Und @ all

Regt euch net auf das diese drecks Partein CDU und SPD bzw. auch andere konsorten ein verbot der Killerspiele fordern.
1. Die werden schon sehen was es Wirtschaftl. anrichtet wenn diese "Killerspiele" verboten werden.
2. Die Leute werden sich dann ALLE es sich über Österreich bzw. Schweiz kaufen
3. Oder Illegal Downloaden xD.

also werden die Leute das ist (übrigens genau wie das mit der Kinderpornografie) an die Spiele kommen , nur verdient der Staat dann NULL daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

werdens dann schon früh genug auf die Eier bekommen,


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (21. Juni 2009)

Die Bundesregierung hat vor den ganzen Internetverkehr zu beschildern. Das Titanic Magazin ist schon an entsprechende Pläne herangekommen.

Anbei ein Auszug:
[attachment=8038:a1611fd75e.jpg]


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2009)

xD


----------



## Philister (21. Juni 2009)

mit grushdak haben wir hier wirklich ein anschauliches beispiel, wie gut das ganze verkauft wurde.

ich wünsche jedenfalls schonmal viel spass mit dem grossen fortschritt, der schaffung einer struktur zur internetzensur. 'heute blocken wir kinderpornos, morgen urheberrechtsverletzungen, übermorgen extremes gedankengut. später alles, was anders und unbequem ist. das sind instrumente, die man in teheran jetzt wohl auch gerne funktionsfähig bereitstehen hätte.'

wer weiss ob nicht auch mit der 'geheimen' kinderporno-liste, die angeblich bereits kursiert, mehr leute auf den geschmack kommen als es ohne jemals der fall gewesen wäre ;-)


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Erstmal ist der Vergleich mit dem Arzt völlig unpassend.
> Und Internet ist nunmal Internet. Dazu gehört eben auch KiPo, Music etc.
> Daß ein neues Gesetz nun alles Schädliche umfassen kann ist doch nur verständlich - und auch ok.
> 
> ...



fassen wir zusammen: du findest es richtig das staatliche mittel für nutzlose gesetze und deren einhaltung gebraucht werden, obwohl schond avor alle nötigen gesetze und grundlagen da waren um es gänzlich zu bekämpfen und das nur weil das Ziel so schön klingt?
Mit dieser Sichtblockade ist niemanden geholfen. guck die doch die geleakten KiPo-listen auf wikileaks an. Thailands liste, einer der staaten der sagt er nutze diese sperre ausdrücklich nur gegen KiPo, besteht fast nur noch aus youtube-links die die Regierung kritisiereno.ä. . Und du denkst das kann in Deutschland nicht passieren weil das Frau von der leyen ja so gesagt hat? Für dein Alter ist das extrem naiv und du ,üsstest doch schon genug wahlkämpfe miterlebt haben um sagen zu können was das ganze theater ums gesetz gerade soll. das mittlerweile sogar laut gedacht wird auch seiten von "killerspielen" etc zu sperren, zeigt doch eindeutig das die angst einer weiter greifenden zensur total berechtigt ist.
wenn du dagegen nichts machen willst weil es dich ja jetzt nicht betrifft, dann darfst du auch nicht maulen wenn dein blog in 10 jahren aufgrund von "volksaufhetzung" geschlossen wird.

edit: ich bin im übrigen sehr erstaunt wie sehr die bundesweite demo von den medien gemieden wird. einzig auf rtl hatte ich nen 10sek bericht gesehen.
       zumindest von der Bild hatte ich eine Schlagzeile erwartet wie "Tausende Pädophile demonstrieren für ihr Recht"


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

Angst ist nur bei denen vorhanden und auch berechtigt, die unter dieses Gesetz fallen - ansonsten keinr - FAKT!
Und was ist dagegen einzuwenden, da? KiPo, Urheberechtsdelikte darunter fallen? - NIX!

Hat sich damals jemand so dermaßen beschwert, als von Falco "Jeanny" verboten wurde - und das auch noch erfolgreich?
Hat sich schon wer über die Zensur bei youtube beschwert, die immer wieder mal stattfindet?

NEIN
...........


> wenn du dagegen nichts machen willst weil es dich ja jetzt nicht betrifft, dann darfst du auch nicht maulen wenn dein blog in 10 jahren aufgrund von "volksaufhetzung" geschlossen wird.



Und welcher Sinn steckt in dieser Aussage?
Wieso sollte mein Blog (was auch immer Du damit meinst) geschlossen werden?

...


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hat sich damals jemand so dermaßen beschwert, als von Falco "Jeanny" verboten wurde - und das auch noch erfolgreich?



Keine Ahnung, als Falco Jeanny rausgebracht hat, bin ich noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt. Zumindest Wiki spricht zwar von Protesten einiger Frauenbewegungen und dem Verzicht weniger Sender, das Lied außer in Hitparaden während dem Tagesprogramm zu senden. Aber die deutsche Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Schriften lehnte am 17. April 1986 einen Antrag ab, das Lied als &#8222;jugendgefährdend&#8220; zu indizieren. Der Protest war also da, verboten war das Lied aber zu *keinem* Zeitpunkt. 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Hat sich schon wer über die Zensur bei youtube beschwert, die immer wieder mal stattfindet?



Du vergleichst die AGBs eines Unternehmens, mit einem staatlichen Gesetz?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und welcher Sinn steckt in dieser Aussage?
> Wieso sollte mein Blog (was auch immer Du damit meinst) geschlossen werden?



Weil dein Blog dem BKA und den Politikern nicht passt, darum... mehr Grund brauchen sie nicht, das passende Instrument haben sie ja jetzt dafür...
Wie kann man wirklich so dermaßen Naiv sein und noch immer denken die Politiker würden nur für unser Wohl handeln?

Sie haben nun die Mittel und sie werden es ausnutzen... es ist lediglich ein Frage der Zeit bis ausufert und wir die selben Sperren haben, die es auch in China oder sonstwo gibt... schau dir doch bitte andere Länder an, die solch eine Sperrliste für KiPo haben... da wirst du alles finden aber kaum KiPo... Regierungskritische Seiten, Unliebsame Gruppierungen, Majestätskritische Berichte etc.etc.etc.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Angst ist nur bei denen vorhanden und auch berechtigt, die unter dieses Gesetz fallen - ansonsten keinr - FAKT!
> Und was ist dagegen einzuwenden, da? KiPo, Urheberechtsdelikte darunter fallen? - NIX!


also so verblendet zu sein geht doch gar nicht, das lässt mich schon stark an deinem angegebenen geburtsjahr zweifeln.
Fakt ist, dass dieses Instrument in anderen Ländern ,die es mit der gleichen Begründung einführten, zum Teil missbraucht wird(siehe Thailand). Fakt ist, dass auf diesen Listen oft weniger als 5% der Seiten KiPo enthält und somit "unschuldige" Seiten sperrt. Fakt ist ,dass die finnische Polizei dieses Jahr resigniert hat und zu gab das seit Einführung der Blockade sich nichts geändert hat und im Gegenteil die Pädophilen dank ihrer geleakten Liste auch noch eine art gelbe Seiten für KiPo hat(zummindest bei den 5% zutreffenden ). Fakt ist, dass jetzt schon über eine Ausweitung über unerwünschte Inhalte(Wortlaut)gesprochen wird. Wer sagt denn ,dass deine Meinung nicht irgendwann ein unerwünschter Inhalt ist? Fakt ist auch ,dass alle nötigen Mittel zur Bekämpfung schon da sind, man aber mit dieser Aktion kurz vor der Wahl noch schnell auf Stimmenfang geht, vor allem bei den Leuten 40+ (also der wahlrelevanten Stimmgruppe) bei denen diese inhaltlose Stammtischargumentation greift.
Fakt ist, dass niemand gegen die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von den genannten Sachen ist, sondern gegen die Mittel die man nutzt.
Welche weiteren Fakten hast du noch?


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

Noxiel, magst zwar mit der Musik von Falcos Jeanny Recht haben.
Allerdings war das Video dazu jahrelang in Deutschland verboten - stand auf der Indexliste.
.....
Und zu den anderen die mich, sry ... sinnfrei, als naiv, dumm oder sonst was darstellen.
Was Ihr Euch da im Hirn nur so zusammendockert ist echt nicht mehr "normal".

Ich bin schön öfters mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten und trage/trug die Konsequenzen - und?
Heute lebe ich seit fast 15 Jahren clean ein ganz normales Leben -
ohne auch nur zu Spüren, daß immer noch gegen mich ermittelt wird, ich beobachtet werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Ihr? Ihr lebt in Eurer Paranoia.
Wenn die Menschheit schon immer so phantasiert hätte, dann wären heute alle verrückt ...
Wobei, wenn ich mich so umsehe - u.a. auch in den Spiegel ...
Ich bin/war verrückt, hier überhaupt meine Meinung kundzutun.
Ihr wisst es doch sowieso immer besser.

baba & viel Spaß noch mit der Diskussion^^


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich bin/war verrückt, hier überhaupt meine Meinung kundzutun.
> Ihr wisst es doch sowieso immer besser.
> 
> baba & viel Spaß noch mit der Diskussion^^



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du immer abspringst, sobald du in Bedrängung bzw. sobald deine Meinung in Bedrängung gerät. Das kann mir aber auch egal sein, da Du eh nicht verstehen willst, worum es eigentlich geht.
Du siehst nur die Kinderpornographie.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

@ Fubbel

Nimmst den Mund aber ganz schön voll, dafür, daß Du erst seit gestern hier angemeldet bist.
Zudem scheinst Du nix von mir gelesen zu haben.
Klar ging es in erster Linie mal nur um KiPo - aber ich habe meine Posts auf die allgemeine Sperrung bezogen -
und oft genug davon gesprochen.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Fubbel
> 
> Nimmst den Mund aber ganz schön voll, dafür, daß Du erst seit gestern hier angemeldet bist.
> Zudem scheinst Du nix von mir gelesen zu haben.



Ahahaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll ich mich Dir gegenüber zurückhalten, nur weil ich erst seit kurzem hier bin? Wie naiv ist das denn bitte? Glaubst Du, Du bist was Besseres und kannst Dir mehr rausnehmen, weil Du unter den ersten 100.000 bist?
Kommt mir ein bisschen so vor wie "Du warst nicht als erstes hier, Du hälst den Mund!" - Hmm, woran erinnert mich das jetzt?

...

Ich hab das ganze Thema gelesen und das reicht, glaubs mir.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Juni 2009)

Das is ungefähr so, als würd die Polizei vor nen KiPo-Laden fahren würden, ne rote Linie Um den eingang ziehen würde, ein Schild mit "Bitte nicht über die Linie tretten" dazu stellen würde und dan guten Gewissens wider wergfahren würde...


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Noxiel, magst zwar mit der Musik von Falcos Jeanny Recht haben.
> Allerdings war das Video dazu jahrelang in Deutschland verboten - stand auf der Indexliste.
> .....
> Und zu den anderen die mich, sry ... sinnfrei, als naiv, dumm oder sonst was darstellen.
> ...


ich zeige dir weitere interessante fakten auf und was ist deine reaktion darauf? 
erwähnen das du probleme mit interpretation von gesetzen hast(oder wie darf man deine gesetzesübertretungen verstehen?)hast und dich ohne drauf einzugehen als vermeintlichen märtyrer aus der diskussion zurück ziehen.
da hat aber einer wirklich mal sich mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt, mannomann....


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juni 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte endlich die persönlichen Angriffe. Das Thema ist doch interessant, es wäre Schaden, wenn man den Thread schließen muss weil sich einige einfach nicht im Griff haben.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Grade mit meiner Mutter diskutiert und bin zu Folgendem gekommen:
1:Wie soll man die Seiten löschen, wenn sie im Ausland liegen?
Das einzige was man hier doch tun kann ist diese für das Inland zu sperren, denn ausländische Hoster kann man nicht einfach löschen.

2: Ich denke es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen dem Sperren von illegalem Inhalt und dem Sperren von legalem Inhalt.
Verbotenes Material darf zensiert werden, da eh niemand ein Recht hat, dieses zu betrachten. Niemand wird hier einem Recht oder einer Freiheit beraubt.
Bei der anderen Sachen, wie z.b. "Killerspiele", hat man ein Recht diese zu betrachten und zu nutzen. Killerspiele sind (noch) nicht verboten. Es müsste erst ein Gesetz verabschiedet werden, dass diese verbietet. Erst wenn das geschieht, wäre ein Krawall, wie er zur Zeit gemacht wird, gerechtfertigt. 

Auch wenn die Sperrung leicht zu umgehen ist, ist es immerhin ein Versuch die Kinderpornographie einzudämmen


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2009)

> 1:Wie soll man die Seiten löschen, wenn sie im Ausland liegen?
> Das einzige was man hier doch tun kann ist diese für das Inland zu sperren, denn ausländische Hoster kann man nicht einfach löschen.


Nur son Einwurf: Das ist kein nationales Problem, es ist ein internationales.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nur son Einwurf: Das ist kein nationales Problem, es ist ein internationales.



Ja stimmt, aber trotzdem kann Deutschland ja nicht für die ganze Welt entscheiden.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Sperrung leicht zu umgehen ist, ist es immerhin ein Versuch die Kinderpornographie einzudämmen



Nun sollte man also warten, bis es so weit ist und sie anfangen, Seiten mit Killerspiele-Ihnalt (Die Definition von Killerspielen ist man uns überings immernoch schuldig) zu sperren? Dann ist es längst zu spät.

Dieser "Versuch" ist nutzlos. Das haben etliche Gutachter/Polizeichefs bereits bestätigt, diese wurden aber ignoriert.
Und ich denke, solange ein Gesetz nutzlos ist und nur Steuergeld kostet, sollte es auch nicht eingeführt werden.


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So als Nachtrag - ich war in Berlin dabei. Es war eine tolle Kundgebung und es ist erwiesenermaßen wichtig nicht nur herumzusitzen. 

Wenn es nur wählen ist oder Kundgebungen zu besuchen - steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.

/wink maladin


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Nein, aber das Problem kann man nicht so einfach _lösen_, gelöst ist dadurch nämlich rein garnichts.
Es muss international bekämpft werden, Inlandspolitik sollte sich damit garnicht beschäftigen, wenn man wirklich versucht dieses Problem effektiv einzudämmen dann auf internationaler, oder wenigstens auf europäischer, Ebene. In meinen Augen ist das wichtigtuerei Seitens der Politiker, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin ganz klar gegen Kinderpornographie und vorallem dessen Folgen - aber ernsthaft, es ist naiv zu glauben das man das _so_ lösen kann.
Wozu gibt es denn die EU? Die gibt es nicht um uns nur In- und Exportauflagen vorzusetzen. Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so das es ein deutsches Problem wäre, ich mein das ist es sicherlich, aber das ist es sicherlich auch genauso in anderen Staaten.


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Man kann national etwas erreichen aber das scheint nicht die Intention des Gesetzes zu sein. Es haben sogar einige Privatnutzer geschafft durch Anschreiben der Hosts, bei denen Server mit Kinderpornomaterial stehen, das diese abgeschalten wurden.

Wenn hinter fadenscheinigen Elterninitiativen, die gegen Kinderpornographie im Internet kämpfen, in Wirklichkeit die Musik / Filme Rechtelobby als Geldgeber steht und das auch fast offen von Politikern zugegeben wird, ist doch klar das es nicht um die Kinder geht.

Es geht um Geld - was sonst.

/wink maladin


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Fubbel schrieb:


> Nun sollte man also warten, bis es so weit ist und sie anfangen, Seiten mit Killerspiele-Ihnalt (Die Definition von Killerspielen ist man uns überings immernoch schuldig) zu sperren? Dann ist es längst zu spät.



Naja, schon. Ich glaube nicht an diese Verschwörung der Politiker gegen Killerspiele.
Etwas anderes als Warten bleibt doch im Moment auch nicht übrig.
Die Politik ist nicht aktiv gegen "Killerspiele" vorgegangen. Es gibt keinen Grund sich dermaßen Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Naja, schon. Ich glaube nicht an diese Verschwörung der Politiker gegen Killerspiele.
> Etwas anderes als Warten bleibt doch im Moment auch nicht übrig.
> Die Politik ist nicht aktiv gegen "Killerspiele" vorgegangen. Es gibt keinen Grund sich dermaßen Gedanken zu machen.


doch, politiker gehen gegen killerspiele vor. das letzte verbot scheiterte lediglich an der fehlenden definition von killerspielen


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> doch, politiker gehen gegen killerspiele vor. das letzte verbot scheiterte lediglich an der fehlenden definition von killerspielen



Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Naja, schon. Ich glaube nicht an diese Verschwörung der Politiker gegen Killerspiele.
> Etwas anderes als Warten bleibt doch im Moment auch nicht übrig.
> Die Politik ist nicht aktiv gegen "Killerspiele" vorgegangen. Es gibt keinen Grund sich dermaßen Gedanken zu machen.



Hmm ... gibt ja auch keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass auch nur ein einziger Politiker etwas gegen Counterstrike, Fallout, Crysis oder whatever, hat.
Denen ist die Existenz solcher Spiele ja nicht bewusst, geschweige denn, dass sie sie zu Zielen ihrer Wahlpropaganda machen.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Fubbel schrieb:


> Hmm ... gibt ja auch keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass auch nur ein einziger Politiker etwas gegen Counterstrike, Fallout, Crysis oder whatever, hat.
> Denen ist die Existenz solcher Spiele ja nicht bewusst, geschweige denn, dass sie sie zu Zielen ihrer Wahlpropaganda machen.



Das viele Politiker etwas gegen Killerspiele haben, ist mir schon klar.
Trotzdem sehe ich in der Zensur von verbotenem Material im Internet, keinen direkten Angriff an Killerspiele.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Das viele Politiker etwas gegen Killerspiele haben, ist mir schon klar.
> Trotzdem sehe ich in der Zensur von verbotenem Material im Internet, keinen direkten Angriff an Killerspiele.



Ist es auch nicht. Es macht den Weg aber freier als alles bisher dagewesene.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Nun, um Killerspiel-Seiten im Internet zu zensieren, müsste erst ein Gesetz beschlossen werden, dass Killerspiele allgemein illegal macht.
Und wenn dies geschieht, macht es nun auch keinen Unterschied ob die Seiten im Internet zensiert werden dürfen, oder nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Die müssen überhaupt nichts... die Sperrlisten sind geheim... die können sperren was sie wollen und sagen es sei KiPo und keiner kann und darf es überprüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn bei einer Killerspiel-Seite auf einmal steht: "STOPP" wird man das schon merken...
Nagut diese Stopp-Seite würden sie, wenn sie Killerspiel-Seiten heimlich blocken, nicht einblenden.

Aber traut ihr dem Staat wirklich zu die Seiten einfach so heimlich zu sperren?
Wenn das rauskommen würde, wäre das schon fast das Ende der deutschen Demokratie.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Regierung so weit gehen würde, nur um Killerspiele zu verbieten.
Außerdem wäre dadurch gar nicht geholfen, denn die Spiele wären immer noch nicht illegal, und man könnte sie daher frei im Handel erstehen.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Nun, um Killerspiel-Seiten im Internet zu zensieren, müsste erst ein Gesetz beschlossen werden, dass Killerspiele allgemein illegal macht.
> Und wenn dies geschieht, macht es nun auch keinen Unterschied ob die Seiten im Internet zensiert werden dürfen, oder nicht.


es muss nicht illegal sein, nach dem gesetzes beschluss sagte man nicht etwa, das man überlegt weitere illegale inhalte zu sperren, sondern weitere unerwünschte inhalte zu blockieren wie etwa killerspiele oder islamistische seiten. es reicht genügend öffentlicher druck das selbst der integerste politiker nachgibt.
btw: hab leider grad keine quelle mehr für das scheitern eines verbots dank definitionsschwäche gefunden. allgemein hapert es aber wirklich daran , dass sich politiker nicht auf eine definition festlegen können.

@ selor
nach dem neuen gesetz soll immerhin ein kontrollgremium(der beauftragte dafür hat aber nicht mal lust sonen schwachsinn zu überwachen) die listen stichprobenartig prüfen. so wie etwa das jugendamt problemfamilien.
allerdings nach wurde nun auch festgelegt , dass das BKA jeden tag die liste aktualisieren soll. behalt da mal mit stichproben den überblick


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Finland, Thailand und andere Staaten haben diese KiPo Sperrlisten auch dafür mißbraucht unliebsame Seiten zu sperren...


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Finland, Thailand und andere Staaten haben diese KiPo Sperrlisten auch dafür mißbraucht unliebsame Seiten zu sperren...


naja, bis jetzt sieht man es eigentlich nur bei Thailand wirklich offentsichtlich. bei den anderen staaten glaub ich in einigen fällen schon das es zufällig drauf landete(wie etwa die holländische logistikfirma). ansonsten hat die finnische polizei ja schon zugegeben das dieses system nicht bewirkt. siehe dazu meinen beitrag auf der vorseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (21. Juni 2009)

Hier nochmal für die ganz resistenten wie Meriane

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,631341,00.html

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/in...aid_409485.html


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Ein Politiker, der durch die Zensur, einen Hoffnungsschimmer für seine irrsinnige Idee, Killerspiele zu verbieten, sieht.
Die Frage ist, ob er den Bundestag überzeugen kann.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2009)

Um mal auf die eigentlich Thematik der Diskussion rund um das neue Gesetz zu kommen ...
Sry, wenn ich in manchen Punkten etwas überreagiert habe.
Ich versuche mal, die Dinge nachzuvollziehen.

- Ein Gesetz wird verabschiedet was in erster Linie KiPo Seiten sperren soll
- Jetzt kommt ein Unmut auf, woraufhin gefordert wird - Löschen statt Sperren.

Soweit schön und gut

- Nur wird das gewünschte Löschen damit begründet, daß es mit nur Sperren Niemandem hilft - besonders nicht den Kindern.
- Außerdem wird die Zensur total abgelehnt, weil es ja auch von nun an allemöglichen ungewünschten Themen betreffen könnte.

Hmm

Und genau da fehlt mir irgendwie das Verständnis.

- Löschen wäre dann genauso eine Zensur, wie das Sperren.
- Nur Löschen hilft auch nicht unbedingt den Betroffenen
- Löschen im Ausland geht eh nicht so einfach - bishin gar nicht.
- Löschen behindert evtl. monatelange, gar jahrelange Ermittlungen - vernichtet sie sogar.

Es sollen auch nur Dinge zur Sperrung überprüft werden und gegebenfalls auch gesperrt werden,
die schädlich für uns alle sind, was aber eh schon in den Gesetzen bekannt war/ist.
Gut, wie es mit sogenannten "Killerspielen" sein wird, bleibt abzuwarten.
Und ich traue den Politikern noch zu, daß die Einschätzungen dazu auch wirklich den Gesetzen treu bleiben.

Ich kann manchen Unmut verstehen.
Nur ist der nicht etwas überstürzt?
Noch ist gar keine Definition außer für KiPo Seiten raus, was nun genau auf die Indexliste soll.

Wer demonstriert denn heute z.B. noch gegen diese Mautüberwachung?
Und diese ist auch keine feine Sache.
Keiner weiß, was da mit den Kameras noch so aufgenommen wird und wozu es genau verwendet wird.

Ansonsten mal so, würdet Ihr mit 'nem Politiker tauschen wollen?
Würder Ihr denn alles richtig machen diesbezüglich?
Habt Ihr dazu Patentrezepte?

Ich jedenfalls nicht ....

Und der Schutz aller fängt bei jedem schon zu Hause an - nicht erst im Netz.

*ps. tear_jerker*

Meine Konflikte mit dem Gesetz bezogen sich auf meine Vergangenheit,
in der ich gesoffen, Drogen konsumiert, beklaut und betrogen habe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja nix für ungut, das Thema (Gesetz) ist nunmal ein heitles Thema,
bei dem sich nichtmal die Politiker etc. einig sind.
Wie sollten wir uns da alle einig sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles verstehe ich da auch nicht genau - was ich schreib sind meine Empfindungen dazu.

greetz


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

löschen ist schonmal konsequenter als sperren und damit kein halbgerarer mist.
außerdem können wie gesagt nur deutsche seiten gelöscht werden, seiten aus dem ausland wären damit nicht betroffen und so kann z.b. auch nichtmal "aus versehen" amnesty internationals seite gelöscht werden.
wie schnell auch seiten im ausland gelöscht werden, zeigte eine aktion von einem verein für missbrauchte kinder (war es CareChild?) . in dieser aktion wurde ausländische betreiber auf KiPo-seiten auf ihren server hingewiesen. darufhin löschten die provider einen großteil der zugesanten seiten. so einfach ist das.
was ich nicht ganz verstehe, wieso sollte löschen ermittlungen behindern oder zu nichte machen? es ist ja nicht so, dass man ermittlungsdaten löscht.


----------



## Karius (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

ich wär ja schon mal grundsätzlich dafür das es 2 oder 3 weitere Kontrolleinheiten für die gesperrten Internetseiten gibt das würde das ganze schon erträglich machen

übrigens das Wort "Zensurkritiker" wird durch "Schwer Pedokrimineller" ersetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (22. Juni 2009)

#1 @ grushdrak: nach meinen informationen befinden sich die meisten server mit kinderpornografischen inhalten in staaten, wo eben dies auch verboten ist, somit wäre mit ein bisschen kommunikation zwischen den ländern sicher ein löschen zu erreichen.
#2: das system an sich ist halbgar, gibt irgendwo ein video mit 27s länge, welches zeigt wie man ganz einfach die dns-sperre umgehen kann. und da erwarten die ernsthaft, irgendwas zu erreichen?


----------



## TvP1981 (22. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ein Politiker, der durch die Zensur, einen Hoffnungsschimmer für seine irrsinnige Idee, Killerspiele zu verbieten, sieht.
> Die Frage ist, ob er den Bundestag überzeugen kann.



Wozu muss er den Bundestag überzeugen. 
Man schafft innerhalb der nächsten 3 Jahre eine Sperrinfrastruktur, bezahlt von Steuergeldern.
Allen Beteuerungen zum trotz wird es Begehrungen geben, die dazu führen, 
dass bereits installierte Technik verwendet wird.

http://www.spdfraktion.de/cnt/rs/rs_dok/0,,47799,00.pdf

Auf der 2ten Seite im 4ten Absatz ist es doch schon klargestellt.
Wir haben den Vertrag mit Providern und BKA. 
Tritt das Gesetz nach 3 Jahren außer Kraft so kann die Infrastruktur verwendet werden,
um unliebsame Seiten/Killerspielseiten etc. zu sperren.


```
Zudem tragen wir Bedenken aus der Netz-Community Rechnung,
mit dem Gesetz würde eine Infrastruktur aufgebaut, die zu anderen
Zwecken als der Sperrung kinderpornografischer Inhalte genutzt
werden könnte. Dies wird durch das Gesetz gerade ausgeschlossen.
Ohne das Gesetz hingegen blieben die bereits abgeschlossenen Verträge
zwischen BKA und Internetprovidern über Sperrmaßnahmen gültig,
die gerade keinen hinreichenden Grundrechtsschutz und verfahrensrechtliche
Sicherungen beinhalten.
```

Anbei noch ein netter Podcast, der sich dem Thema angenommen hat:
Podcast-Kampf gegen Zensursurla


----------



## Martel (23. Juni 2009)

Mh, ich habe mir gerade mal alles über die Piraten durchgelesen. Das ist das erstmal in alle den jahren das ich ernsthaft dadrüber nachdenke Protest zu wählen. 

Besser als rechts oder links sind die allemal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich schau mal in NRW sind sie ja schon durch mit ihren Unterschiften.


----------



## Martel (23. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Mh, ich habe mir gerade mal alles über die Piraten durchgelesen. Das ist das erstmal in alle den jahren das ich ernsthaft dadrüber nachdenke Protest zu wählen.
> 
> Besser als rechts oder links sind die allemal..
> 
> ...




Also; Es ging nie dadrum die Sperre abzuschaffen.

Dsa die Seiten vom Netzt genommen werden sollen ist klar, und dagegen sagt auch niemand etwas.
Es geht zu einem dadrum das man nicht eine Wahlkampfmethode macht ( mal ehrlich ein Pressewirksames Stopp Schild ? Wie doof ist das ), zum anderen das Killerspiel Spieler nicht auf die gleiche Stufe gestellt werden wie KiPo schauer.

Das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen oder?


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Juni 2009)

> Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer)


soweit sind die Gehirne also schon aufgeweicht worden hier.../clap

Kinderpornografische Seiten vom Netz nehmen? Absolut ja!!
Aber das ist nur der Deckmantel, um eine allgemeine Zensur im Netz durchzusetzen.

Was auch immer Frau von der Leyen geraucht hat, es war zuviel und zu hart...ich glaube es war sogar dasselbe Zeug, welches sie kurz vor der Aussage "...der Vaterschaftstest sei illegal und soll vor Gericht nicht zählen, um den Familienfrieden aufrecht zu erhalten..." zu sich genommen hat.

Dass unsere Regierung mal eben einfach so eine Petition mit ca. 140.000 Unterschriften "übersieht", stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich....


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2009)

Wer kommt eigentlich immer auf die Idee, dass die Petition übersehen worden ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer kommt eigentlich immer auf die Idee, dass die Petition übersehen worden ist?


ka das denken halt alle weils nicht mehr zur sprache kam


----------



## Thrainan (24. Juni 2009)

Übersehgen wäre ja noch harmlos. Ignorieren dagen ist peinlich...


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2009)

Hat sich schonmal einer die Mühe gemacht auf der Bundestagseite zu informieren, wie das mit einer erfolgreichen Petition von statten geht, wenn sie genügend Stimmen gesammelt hat? Offenbar nicht...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat sich schonmal einer die Mühe gemacht auf der Bundestagseite zu informieren, wie das mit einer erfolgreichen Petition von statten geht, wenn sie genügend Stimmen gesammelt hat? Offenbar nicht...


öhhhh könntest du uns das bitte kurz erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder zumindest kurz verlinken da du anscheinend weißt wo man da suchen muss


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

ne erfolgreiche petition erzwingt nur, dass sich der bundestag damit beschäftigt. ganz ergebnisoffen. 

man artikuliert als im besten fall seinen willen. ne änderung erzwingen kann man damit nicht.


der bundestag hat sich damit beschäftigt ... somit war sie erfolgreich.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> der bundestag hat sich damit beschäftigt ... somit war sie erfolgreich.



Er ist *noch* damit beschäftigt.


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

stimmt.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> stimmt.


das gesetz wurde durchgewunken aber damit sind sie NOCH beschäftigt??

WHAT THE FUCK????


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

sie werden ihre fehleinschätzungen erkennen, sich bei uns allen entschuldigen und das gesetz zurücknehmen ...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sie werden ihre fehleinschätzungen erkennen, sich bei uns allen entschuldigen und das gesetz zurücknehmen ...


ja klar und morgen kommt der weihnachtsmann -.-


----------



## Zonalar (24. Juni 2009)

Nunja, entweder sie tun das freiwillig oder wir werden es früher oder später erzwingen müssen... *seine Keule hol*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, entweder sie tun das freiwillig oder wir werden es früher oder später erzwingen müssen... *seine Keule hol*



Ich hab ja von Dir irgendwas ala "Betet zu Gott, er wird Euch leiten!" erwartet.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich hab ja von Dir irgendwas ala "Betet zu Gott, er wird Euch leiten!" erwartet.^^


>.< jaja wer hätte das nicht erwartet


----------



## Zonalar (24. Juni 2009)

Zu Gott beten find ich an sich nicht falsch. Aber ich bezweifle, dass ihr das ernsthaft tun werdet. Zudem heisst "sich von Gott leiten lassen" nicht, dass man auf dem Arsch rumhocken und abwarten soll.


----------



## Thrainan (24. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat sich schonmal einer die Mühe gemacht auf der Bundestagseite zu informieren, wie das mit einer erfolgreichen Petition von statten geht, wenn sie genügend Stimmen gesammelt hat? Offenbar nicht...


Doch habe ich. Der zuständige Ausschuß beschäftigt sich mit jeder einzelnen Petition, egal wie viele Leute diese mitzeichnen. Ab einer Zeichnermenge von 50.000 beschäftigt er sich hingegen öffentlich damit und die Person, von der die Petition ursprünglich kommt wird geladen und erhält Redercht. 

Hab ich bestanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Doch habe ich. Der zuständige Ausschuß beschäftigt sich mit jeder einzelnen Petition, egal wie viele Leute diese mitzeichnen. Ab einer Zeichnermenge von 50.000 beschäftigt er sich hingegen öffentlich damit und die Person, von der die Petition ursprünglich kommt wird geladen und erhält Redercht.
> 
> Hab ich bestanden?
> 
> ...


ahhh danke dir das is ja mal interessant


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das gesetz wurde durchgewunken aber damit sind sie NOCH beschäftigt??
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????


die petition bekommt schon ihre gelegenheit. allerdings ist die prüfung der petition erst nach den wahlen. von der leyen war sich dessen bewusst und wollte unter anderem deswegen das gesetz noch vor den wahlen durchboxen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die petition bekommt schon ihre gelegenheit. allerdings ist die prüfung der petition erst nach den wahlen. von der leyen war sich dessen bewusst und wollte unter anderem deswegen das gesetz noch vor den wahlen durchboxen.


a seichas luada ums mal auf gut bayrisch zu sagen

luder ist auf bayrisch nicht zwangsweise eine beleidigung :>


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe DER ZEIT gibt es ein interessantes Interview zu dem Thema. Dort wurden eine Softwareentwicklerin (welche die Zensur kritisch sieht) und die Familienministerin über genau dieses Thema befragt, bzw. haben darüber diskutiert.

Allgemein sei erwähnt, dass sich Kinderpornografisches Material wohl eher geringfügig übers Internet ausgetauscht werden. Hauptsächlich wird solches Material in dieser Szene über Handys und per Post verbreitet und ausgetauscht. Nachzulesen u.a. auf Spiegel.de


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Allgemein sei erwähnt, dass sich Kinderpornografisches Material wohl eher geringfügig übers Internet ausgetauscht werden. Hauptsächlich wird solches Material in dieser Szene über Handys und per Post verbreitet und ausgetauscht. Nachzulesen u.a. auf Spiegel.de



Das hat Jörg Tauss ebenfalls so erläutert. Ein Punkt, warum er gegen das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz war/ist.


----------



## Naarg (26. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das hat Jörg Tauss ebenfalls so erläutert. Ein Punkt, warum er gegen das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz war/ist.


 Also Herr Tauss würde ich beim Thema Kinderpornographie nicht mehr trauen. Ob er nun schuldig ist oder nicht, aber es betrifft Ihn persöhnlich, seine Glaubwürdigkeit ist dahin. 

Zur Petition wollte ich sagen, im verabschiedeten Gesetzesentwurf stand "Der Petition wurde teilweise Stattgegeben" ich denke, für die Politiker ist das Thema Petition damit gelaufen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Also Herr Tauss würde ich beim Thema Kinderpornographie nicht mehr trauen. Ob er nun schuldig ist oder nicht, aber es betrifft Ihn persöhnlich, seine Glaubwürdigkeit ist dahin.



Ändert nichts daran, dass diese Aussage richtig ist. -.-



> Hauptsächlich wird solches Material in dieser Szene über Handys und per Post verbreitet und ausgetauscht.


----------



## Agyros (28. Juni 2009)

> - Löschen wäre dann genauso eine Zensur, wie das Sperren.



"Sperre" ist zuviel gesagt. Das ist eher nen Vorhang - einfach beiseite zu schieben. Und "Löschen" von wirklich explizitem Material - dagegen hat niemand was. Das Grundproblem ist, es entsteht eine Zensurrinfrastruktur, nicht einsehbar (klar, das wäre kontraproduktiv, auch wenn ich meinen arsch drauf verwette, das die listen durchsickern und es damit geradezu nen wegweiser gibt ...) und damit nutzbar für alles was irgendeinem Typen in der Regierung nicht gefällt. Und das wird unter Garantie soweit kommen.



> - Nur Löschen hilft auch nicht unbedingt den Betroffenen



Niemand redet von "nur" löschen. Die Verantwortlichen müssen natürlich dingfest gemacht werden, soweit möglich jedenfalls. Aber die "Sperre" gilt in Deutschland ... ein löschen dagegen macht es weltweit unschädlich.



> - Löschen im Ausland geht eh nicht so einfach - bishin gar nicht.



Die aufgetauchten Listen aus Ländern mit Sperre zeigen, das 90% in Ländern stehen, in denen eine Beschlagnahmung/Löschung keinerlei Problem wäre.



> - Löschen behindert evtl. monatelange, gar jahrelange Ermittlungen - vernichtet sie sogar.



Abschalten & Beschlagnahmen sofern möglich. Im übrigen - wenn man die IP des Servers hat findet man auch die zuständigen für die entsprechenden Server.

Mal davon abgesehen, das ich in 16 Jahren I-Net noch NIE auf KiPo gestoßen bin. Und ich bin eigentlich überall im Netz unterwegs. Und ich kenne auch niemanden dem sowas schonmal passiert wäre.


----------



## nascalos (28. Juni 2009)

Sehe dort auch nicht wirklich einen lösungsweg denn eher wird das ganze verheimlicht und vertuscht statt komplett unterbunden.....

Trau mich wetten das kurz darauf hin dass seiten mit ganz normalen filmstreams (die keine filme solcher art verherbergen) auch gesperrt sind....


----------



## Niranda (29. Juni 2009)

Die Piratenpartei hatte im Werbespot ein tolles Zitat gebracht, weis aber nicht mehr genau wie es ging, so in der Art:
Wieso wollen wir in Deutschland zensieren, wenn wir die Zensur in China kritisieren?!

Nira =D


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2009)

Was Du dabei vergisst: 

Zensur ist nicht gleich Zensur - da Deutschland auch nicht China ist und umgekehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht hier um vollkommen verschiedene Dinge!


----------



## Niranda (29. Juni 2009)

mir ist das sowieso total egal...
wander ich halt aus, sieht deutschland kein geld mehr von mir und bestraft sich letzten endes selbst...
das is fast wie die ddr, bloß das man ausreisen kann^^


----------



## Thrainan (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig mit der Historie vom Thauss beschäftigt, um zu sehen ob er jetzt wirklich der liebe nette datenschützer ist, oder doch der Wolf im Schaffspelz der sich gerne nackige Kinder anschaut. 
Die Beurteilung ist nicht ganz einfach. Zum einen muss man annerkennen das er Tatsächlich immer sehr engagiert war wenn es um Datenschutz geht und sich auch beim Them Kinderpornographie auskannte. Aber all das heist nicht, das er nichtschuldig sei. Er gibt selber zu solches material auf seinem privaten PC gehabt zu haben. Er räumt allerdings ein das sei im Rahmen seiner Aufgabe als Bundestagsabgeordner geschehen. Er wollte wissen wie die Szene funktioniert um sie effektiv zu bekämpfen. 

Allerdings ist es auch gut möglich das die Ermitlungsbehörden hier mist gebaut haben. Das passiert öfter als man denkt. Zum beispiel hat der Bekannte Reporter Ulrich Meyer selbst in der Szene ermittelt und dies sogal beim zuständigen LKA angemeldet. Seine Wohnung wurde trotzdem durchsucht. ´
Oder ich erinnere an das Hausverbot für die Journalisten die Kokainkonsum im Bundestag nachgewisen haben. Wir sind an der zensur näher drann als man manchmal denkt. 

Das man manchmal mit dem Feuer spielen muss um es zu löschen ist übrigens nichts ungewöhnliches. Auch der Staat bringt ja immer wieder ins Spiel Kinder zu Probekäufen auszuschiken um zu testen ob sie an Alkohol oder PC Spiele kommen für die sie zu jung sind. 

Fazit: Tauss könnte schuldig sein, ich persönlich halte es aber aufgrund seiener Hiostorie und dem vorgehen der Ermittlungsbehörden in anderen vergleichbaren fällen für unwarscheinlich.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nun, die prinzipielle Frage ist: Wie weit würde jeder von euch gehen um die Internetzensur sterben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich bin ganz und klar *FÜR* die Zensur. Wenn es helfen sollte ein junges unschuldiges 7 Jähriges Mädchen vor dem Missbrauch zu schützen (Denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, ist auch das Angebot geringer), so bin ich für mich (und von dieser Meinung lasse ich mich nicht abbringen) bereit, eine Zensur über mich ergehen zu lassen. Aber jeder mag das anders sehen.



Das hat doch nichts damit zu tun.

Wenn das so weitergeht könntent eines Tages alle Medien von der Regierung kontrolliert und Zensiert werden (Was bei unserem heutigen Fernsehprogramm aber nicht schlimm wären) und baöd finden sie heraus was du wählst.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

und genau das wird jetzt diskutiert:

hass-seiten im internet:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Konferenz-g.../meldung/141795



> Effektive Sperrmaßnahmen würden zudem "eine Kontrollinfrastruktur wie in China voraussetzen". Sie könnten daher nur "Ultima Ratio" sein.



als nächstes kommen dann regierungskritische seiten und seiten die sich mit dem aufbau von netzwerken beschäftigen. 

und irgendwann kann man im internet nur noch reigerungserklärungen lesen und einkaufen.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Nutzer - also die normalen - für Taten anderer Bestraft werden.
Wer Webspace im Internet ordert, genauso wie Adressen und auch Dynamisch Adresse (DynDNS etc) sollten per ausweis kontrolliert werden, sodass ein fake ausgeschlossen ist. Diese Daten sollten auch für die diversen Gewaltenteilungseinrichtungen frei verfügbar sein.
Hat jmd KiPos, wird derjenige rausgeholt und dessen Schwanz abgehackt - fertig.
Genauso wie mit anderen bösen buben.

Klar man kann auch den Ausweis eines anderen nehmen. Dann muss man das halt iwie beweisen... weis nich, den ausweis neben sich halten und dann fotografieren. Oder eine Zentrale zur registrierung, wo man hingehen muss.

Sunn schwachsinn wie nen Vorhang davor machen, seiten Sperren oÄ läst sich immer umgehen.

Diese scheiß hoch studierten Politiker, wissenschaftler usw. bezeichnen uns als Kellerkinder. Wir sind die Armen, die hilfe brauchen, die aufgrund unserer "sucht" nicht zurecht kommen.
Aber wer nicht mal kapiert, dass es nichts bringt, ein Blatt des Unkrauts abzuschneiden, sondern die ganze Pflanze rausreißen muss, inkl. Wurzel, der gehört echt nicht dahin.
Ich kann da ein paar Affen in den Bundestag usw. setzen und die auf knöpfchen drücken lassen, dass die dann ne Banane bekommen - da würde es uns besser gehen. -.-"

Genauso wie die Aktion mit den Killerspielen.
Das ist wie ein Kind, dass ein Eis schräg hält und die Kugel immer runterfällt. Also wird die Eiskugel weggenommen, damit das nicht mehr passiert. >_>

Ich frage mich, was ich in meinem Leben falsch gemacht hab.
Werde ich umsonst studieren? Denn wenn ich mir die da so betrachte brauch man den ganzen scheiß garnicht. Greif dir nen penner mit nichma hauptschulabschluss, knall ihn in einen anzug, setz ne parücke auf und ab in die Snob-louge... knöpfchen drücken und kärtchen hochhalten - das bekommt der noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werde mir eine eigene Insel kaufen oder etwas entwickeln, damit ich hier weg komm und nehm nur meine liebsten mit >_>

Ich habe noch eine Theorie, wieso jetzt sunn Mist aufkommt:
Unsere Politiker + Anhänger haben seit dem Teletubieverbot einfach ein riesen Defizit was sie nun damit füllen müssen xD

LG
saure und genervte Nira >_<


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

nur dass hass seiten im ausland erlaubt sind.

in der USA hasst du die völlige meinungsfreiheit. da darfst du den holocaust leugnen ... in D verboten. was nun? 

löschen geht nicht. ist ja in den USA legal.


also bleibt nur sperren?! so das argument der politiker. 


gegen rechtes gedankengut sollte man mit argumenten vorgehen und es nicht verstecken.



edit:

"Seit Januar 2007 sammelte The Pirate Bay für den Kauf der Mikronation Sealand, um darauf Filesharing zu legalisieren. Bereits nach drei Tagen gingen über 17.000 Dollar an Spendengeldern ein. &#8222;Fürst Michael Bates&#8220; von Sealand erklärte allerdings im Februar 2007, nicht an die schwedischen Interessenten verkaufen zu wollen. Einerseits könnten sich die Interessenten den von ihm veranschlagten Preis von 750 Mio. Euro nicht leisten, andererseits betonte der &#8222;Fürst&#8220; auch, dass die Schweden gegen internationales (Urheber-)Recht verstoßen und dies kein angestrebter Nutzungszweck für Sealand sei. Der Website zufolge wird anscheinend auf Plan B umgeschwenkt, in dem der Kauf einer Insel vorgesehen ist."


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@sympathisant zum edit:
Da ist ein fehler, es heißt Fürstin Niranda >_>  xD


----------



## Noxiel (5. August 2009)

*Guttenberg ärgert von der Leyen*

*Das Vorgehen des Wirtschaftsministers verzögert das Prestigeprojekt der Familienministerin: die Sperre gegen Kinderpornos im Netz. Steht das Gesetz vor dem Aus?*

Das umstrittene Gesetz gegen Kinderpornographie im Internet, das vom Bundestag und vom Bundesrat schon verabschiedet worden ist, steht womöglich wegen ablaufender Fristen und subtiler Trickserei des Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums vor dem Scheitern. Ein Sprecher des Ministeriums bestätigte am Dienstag der Süddeutschen Zeitung, dass das Gesetz nicht, wie üblich, zur Ausfertigung an den Bundespräsidenten, sondern zunächst wegen europarechtlicher Vorgaben "zur Notifizierung" an die EU-Kommission weitergeleitet worden sei. 
Damit soll die Kommission in Brüssel nach den sogenannten Transparenz-Richtlinien Kenntnis vom Gesetz erlangen und gegebenenfalls Stellung nehmen können. Laut Wirtschaftsministerium läuft diese Frist zur Stellungnahme bis 8. Oktober.
Dann freilich ist die Legislaturperiode des Bundestags abgelaufen: Das Gesetz verfällt womöglich der Diskontinuität. Der ganze Gesetzgebungsprozess müsste im neuen Bundestag völlig neu beginnen. Diese Frage ist allerdings umstritten. 

Das Bundesjustizministerium sah auf Anfrage kein schwerwiegendes Problem. Es genüge ja generell schon, wenn der Bundestag ein Gesetz verabschiede und dem Bundesrat zuleite. 
Diese Ansicht kann indes nicht stimmen. Der Bundesrat könnte ja den Vermittlungsausschuss anrufen - und dann wäre womöglich kein Bundestag zum Vermitteln mehr da.
Das Gesetz, das den Zugang zur Kinderpornografie erschweren soll, verpflichtet Internetanbieter dazu, den Zugriff auf bestimmte Internet-Seiten zu sperren. Die Wirtschaft hat das Gesetz ebenso abgelehnt wie die Internet-Lobby, die es als verfassungswidrigen Eingriff in die Kommunikationsfreiheit betrachtet. 
In der Vorgehensweise des Wirtschaftsministeriums könnte man nun ein raffiniertes Vorgehen sehen, um den Gesetzgeber auszuhebeln: Bundestag und Bundesrat haben das Gesetz beschlossen; damit ist es zwar zustande gekommen. Das Gesetzgebungsverfahren ist aber erst, so Artikel 82 Grundgesetz, mit der Ausfertigung, also der Gegenzeichnung des Bundespräsidenten, abgeschlossen. Erst dann kann das Gesetz in Kraft treten. Das sollte eigentlich zum 1. August geschehen. 

Urplötzlich kam aber dem Ministerium die Erkenntnis, dass nun Brüssel noch vom Gesetz Kenntnis nehmen müsse. Also schickte man es statt ins Bundespräsidialamt nach dort. Und mit diesem Schritt beginnen die Mühlen des Artikels 39 Grundgesetz zu mahlen: Gesetzesvorhaben, die innerhalb einer Legislaturperiode nicht abgeschlossen wurden, verfallen. 
Viele Verfassungsrechtler meinen, dass das Gesetz vor Ablauf der Legislaturperiode im Herrschaftsbereich des Bundespräsidenten ankommen muss; dann sei es egal, ob er es vor oder nach dem Ende der Amtszeit des Bundestags unterschreibt. In den Herrschaftsbereich des Präsidenten wird das Gesetz aber nun nicht mehr rechtzeitig gelangen.
Unabhängig davon, wie man zum Inhalt des Gesetzes steht - die Vorgehensweise des Guttenberg-Ministeriums ist bedenklich: Wo ist die Kompetenz, ein von den Gesetzgebungsorganen beschlossenes Gesetz zu stoppen? 
Die Meldung nach Brüssel hätte schon während des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens erfolgen können. Nach dessen Ende ist es nur noch Sache des Bundespräsidenten, das Gesetz zu prüfen.

Quelle Süddeutsche Zeitung


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

grad auf N24:
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5523975.html

Internet-Sperren gestoppt
Bei den Sicherheitsthemen einigten sich die Unterhändler nach eigenen Angaben in allen Punkten. Dazu gehören die Themen BKA-Gesetz, Onlinedurchsuchungen, Internetsperren, Vorratsdatenspeicherung sowie Schutz von Berufsgeheimnisträgern. Mit dem geplanten Verbot sittenwidriger Löhne und längeren Laufzeiten von Atommeilern fügten Union und FDP zudem weitere Puzzlesteine in ihren Koalitionsvertrag ein. Dem Kompromiss zufolge wird die umstrittene Vorratsdatenspeicherung bis zum ausstehenden Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ausgesetzt, das im Frühjahr erwartet wird. Ebenfalls nicht zur Anwendung kommen ein Jahr lang die Internet-Zugangssperren zur Bekämpfung von Kinderpornografie. Hier soll nun vorrangig der Grundsatz "Löschen statt Sperren" gelten. Nach Jahresfrist soll dann eine Evaluation zeigen, ob dies erfolgreich war oder doch Sperren mittels schwarzer Listen nötig sind.

Schön das sie damit gleichzeitig beweisen das es nur blinder aktionismus und stimmenfang war auf teufel komm raus -.-

dreckbande


----------



## sympathisant (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Oktober 2009)

Lordi hats zwar schon gepostet aber 

http://derstandard.at/1254311582495/Deutsc...Internetsperren

WIN !!


----------

